# Porra Eléctrica casera (Stun Baton)



## DJMota

Hola.
Aquí les presento mi último proyecto casero.

Antes de nada, decir que no me responsabilizo de uso que se le dé al dispositivo. De todas formas la potencia del mismo es limitada, precisamente para evitar que se le pueda definir como arma. Solo es un mero juguete, unicamente capáz de provocar pequeñas sacudidas.

El dispositivo esta creado basándome en el esquema de un taser real. Capaz de suministrar 20Kv a partir 4,8v de alimentación partiendo de un pack de 4 baterías de 1.2v.
Para entender como funciona el dispositivo, primero describiré los bloques principales o elementos básicos de un Taser.

1 – Inversor CC-CC. Ciruito encarcado de elevar la tensión de alimentación a un valor digamos medio. En este caso, de 4.8v a 350V.

2 – Elemento de almacenamiento de energía. Condensador que se carga con la tensión generada por al inversor. En este caso, 220nF 400v.

3 – Dispositivo de descarga o disparo. Componente encargado de enviar o vaciar la energía acumulada del condensador. Dicho elemento es el que genera los pulsos de descarga. En este caso, disparador de gas de 350v.

3 Transformador de pulsos. Elemento encargado de convertir los pulsos de tensión media que envia el disparador y provenientes del condensador, en pulsos de alta tensión. En nuestro caso, una bobina de encendido de motocicleta.

Hay diferentes componentes electrónicos que pueden ser usados para dicho fín, pero los bloques principales y básicos de cualquier dispositivo de este tipo, son los mencionados. Electronicamente hablando, podríamos desmenuzar más el circuito, pero para que sea facilmente asimilable, nos ceñiremos a el esquema de bloques básico.

Ahora mencionaré los objetivos a cumplir o reglas por las que me he regido al fabricar dicho dispositivo.

1 – Deberá de ser lo más simple posible. Solo usar el menor número de componentes. Nada de compejos circuitos.

2 – Deberá ser los más barato pósible. Olvidemonos de super componentes, como circuitos integrados de alta tecnología y alto precio.

3 – Los componentes usados deberán ser faciles de encontrar. Nada de transistores, materiales aislantes raros o transformadores que solo se encuentran en tientas de dificil acceso.

4 - Nada de bobinar transformadores. A todos sabido una ardua tarea que hace que muchos nos echemos atrás en más de un prometedor proyecto. Solo transformadores comerciales o adquiridos ya montados.

5 – Reducir la parte electrónica al mínimo. Evitar soldar en la manera de lo posible. Buscar en el mercado elementos montados o de ligera modificación. Hacer que el dispositivo esté al alcance del más torpe o menos experimentado en electrónica.

6 – Nuestro circuito será capaz de crear vistosas y continuas chispas de almenos 2 cm de longitud. Nada de tasers hechos de camaras desechables, que solo se basan en la descarga de un condesador y los cuales solo producen chispa cuando lo cortocircuitas con algún conductor.

7 - Y por último la potencia. El dispositivo tendrá una potencia limitada para evitar daños físicos innecesarios y problemas con la ley. Cualquier modificación del mismo que altere dicha potencia será bajo vuestra responsabilidad. Solo se trata de hacer un juguete para gastar bromas, no un arma para freir a nadie.

Bien, una vez entendiadas las motivaciones, podremos describir el dispositivo. Debido a lo simple del mismo, no será necesaría una larga explicación.

Como base hemos partido de una raqueta electrica anti insectos, llamada en inglés "Electric Fly Swatter".

Estas raquetas contienen un circuto elevador de tensión que genera alta tensión a partir de dos pilas  de 1,5v. Cargan un condensador con dicha tensión y esa tensión es enviada a una rejilla metálica. Cuando un insecto atraviesa dicha rejilla la energía acumulada en ese condensador se descarga a través del cuerpo de la víctima quedando inmediatamente electrocutada la misma.

Pues bien, ese circuito será nuestro inversor y nuestro acumulador de energía. Con lo cual, ya tenemos hecha, una parte importante de nuestro taser.

Para evitar tener que bustar cajas que encarezcan nuestro dispositivo y que nos obliguen a una engorrosa mecanización de las mismas, el propio mango de la raqueta será nuestra porra eléctrica. Además de esta forma, tendrá un aspecto más comercial (de hecho a una chica que se lo enseñé, pensó que era comprado).

Hemos utilizado su inversor como primer bloque de nuestro dispositivo.

Con el fin de hacer espacio dentro del mango y exprimir un poco más el inversor de la raqueta, hemos cambiado la alimentación que originalmente era de 3v con dos pilas LR-20 (D), a 4,8v con 4 baterías recargables tipo AA. La capacidad de las AA es más que suficiente para muchas chispas.

Debido al sobrecalentamiento del transistor original, lo hemos cambiado por uno de mayor potencia (BD437). Como tenemos espacio de sobra y para un uso muy prolongado, no le vendría mal un dispador.

Para adaptarlo a la nueva tensión de alimentación, hemos cambiado la resistencia de realimentación de su base por una de 1K.

El led no es necesario, pero si quereis conservarlo, por la misma razón debereis cambiar su resistencia asociada por una de 220 ohmios.

Hemos añadido un descargador de gas (surge arrester) de 350v, entre el positivo del condensador y el de la bobina de encendido de motocicleta.

Para evitar fugas no deseadas y que la descarga sea enviada a los terminales, hemos aislado la salida de alta con aceite de parafina. Y hemos utilizado cable con aislamiento de alta tensión, tanto en la salida de alta como en el de masa, que conecta al otro terminal de descarga (Reciclado de flybacks quemados).

La descarga de alta tensión se produce entre la salida de alta de dicha bobina y masa. Para facilitar dicha tarea, como terminales de descarga o electrodos, hemos empleados tornillos de cabeza gorda de apriete manual. Son los usados para cerrar cajas de PC.

Aunque yo no lo he puesto, sería de mucha utildad poner un interruptor antes del pulsador. Sería como medida de seguridad, para evitar darnos nosotros mismos, una descarga si accidentalmente pulsamos el botón, al llevar el dispositivo en el bolsillo o en una mochila.

Lo siento, no tengo esquema. Pero con todo lo descrito y dado lo simple del proyecto, estoy seguro que no será necesario para llevarlo a cabo.

El resultado de todo este trabajo es este:





















-En la segunda foto se ven dos resistencias. La de la derecha es la limitadora del diodo. Esta la podeis omitir si quereis, no es importante. Pero si quereis hacer un agujero y poner dicho diodo, su valor es de 220 ohmios.
-La de la derecha es la del transistor, esta es de 1K.
(Ambas de 1/4 de vatio)

- El descargador de gas es la pieza blanca cerámica. Va conectada al punto positivo del condensador, osea al cátodo del diodo.

- A la bobina de encendido le llegan dos cables. El rojo viene del descagador de gas y el negro de la masa del condensador.

- El cable azul que va a uno de los electrodos va conectado tambien a masa.

- El otro cable que va a los electrodos viene de la salida de alta tensión de la bobina de encendido.

Bueno, creo que ya esta todo dicho. Si teneis alguna duda o creeis que me he dejado algo por explicar, no teneis más que postearlo  aquí.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

Lindo aparato DJMota, gracias por compartirlo.

Sólo una duda: ¿Dónde puedo ver el esquemático?
Saludos


----------



## DJMota

Gracias, me alegro que te guste.
No tengo esquema, solo he cogido la raqueta y la he modificado como explico en el post.
Saludos.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
A por cierto y volviendo al tema posteado. Estaria muy bueno que posteen el diagrama no para copiarlo, simplemente dudo que sea tan facil armar  con 2 pilas de 1,5v un arco tan grande. y la cosa empeora con el tema de la descarga del condensador. Yo he tratado de cargar condensadores de 350v 470uf , lo he logrado pero que lance un arco tan grande es imposible y ademas por todo el condensador se descarga muy rapidamente (en 1 día lo tenes casi descargado si el condensador en nuevito, nuevito)


----------



## DJMota

¿Has leido el texto?
Hay una conversión de 4,8v (4 baterías no 2) a 350v. Eso lo hace solo el circuito de la raqueta.
Para crear los pulsos solo he añadido un descargador de gas de 350v y una bobina de encendido de moto.

Descargador de gas






Bobina de encendido de moto





Solo con eso ya conseguimos 20Kv.

Saludos.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
Claro ahora lo entendi un poquito mas y tengo un circuito en mi casa muy parecido, pero solo con un transistor y un pequeño trafo, pero nada mas y con eso alcanza unos 1,5kv, me quemo el tester jaja!

Saludos, ta bueno el circuito que has puesto


----------



## zopilote

Tengo una de esas estropeada, el circuito esta cubierto por resina negra y no es posible repararla, ni mucho menos sacar su diagrama.


----------



## fernandob

al que inicio esto:
tene paciencia, olvidate esta respùesta,hay gente que le gusta compartir , che , por mi parte va un 

PD: no lo voy a hacer yo eso, pero leyendo la duda que me da es que pones que lo hiciste a  4 pilas pero veo 2 .


----------



## Tacatomon

DJMota, excelente trabajo casero, pero, unos tips, podrían haber sido los modelos de los componentes que usaste, modelos exactos o aproximados, no dejarlos a la imaginación del User... Así ya todo el mundo sabe por donde más o menos está la jugada si alguien quiere hacer el aparato.

Saludos!!!


----------



## DJMota

Gracias por la comprensión y el apoyo recibido. Soy asiduo lector de este foro y lo mismo que he sacado muchas ideas de aquí, por fin creo que tengo algo que puede interesar a la comunidad y por eso me he animado a escribir este post y compartir mi experiencia con todos.

Para dejarlo más claro, he añadido al post inicial una descripción del conexionado que aparece en las fotos.

Yo creo que viendo las fotos, no queda mucho espacio para la imaginación. Las imágenes lo muestran todo claramente.
Pero bueno aún así, aquí os pongo la lista de componentes usados.

Los componentes:

- 1 Raqueta eléctrica comprada en los chinos.




- 1 Transistor BD437.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/209109/TEL/BD437.html
- 2 resistencias de 1k y 220 Ohmios 1/4W




- 1 Descargador de Gas (surge arrestor) de 350v.




- 1 Bobina de encendido de moto.




- 4 Pilas AA 1,5v o baterías recargables 1,2v AA




- 1 Portapilas para  4 AA.




- 2 Tornillos de Caja de PC (Para los electrodos).




- Un poco de cable con aislamiento para alta tensión (reciclado de flybacks viejos)





Más claro, el agua.

Como bien dice fernandob, si he usado la raqueta, es por dos razones que ya explico en el post. 1 Por simplificar y 2 por abaratar el proyecto. Era algo hecho, barato y que cumplía con su fin reduciendo el tiempo del montaje ampliamente.

Por cierto, pensé que era algo evidente, pero solo se ven dos de las baterías, porque las otras van debajo de estas.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

ven..................yo que estoy alejado de el soldador se que con las indicaciones que dio alcanza para ENTRETENERME y llegar a destino .
(acaso no es eso loque queremso ?? entretenernos?? ) .


----------



## DOSMETROS

DJMota , *se entiende super clarito* tu "cuchillo eléctrico"

Raqueta mata bichos eléctrica > > > le sacás la raqueta > > > Condensador que se carga con la tensión generada por al inversor. En este caso, 220nF 400v. > > > Ahí conectás en serie la bobina de encendido con el disparador de gas de 350v. > > > Dos tornillos de PC como electrodos finales > > > Como lo llevaste de 3 Vdc (dos alcalinas) a 4,8 Vdc (cuatro NiCad) le tuviste que cambiar el transistor y la resistencia de base originales. > > > *FIN*.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Mensaje temporal*

El amigo Mandrake no tiene ni idea de la que se armo por esa imagen, y todo por la mala fé del webmaster de la pagina donde se encuentra la imagen original. Que en este caso era una bola de cristal, pero que aparece así, si se visualiza directamente desde su web, enlazarla desde otra parte da como resultado la desagradable imagen que todos vimos.

A este tipo de prácticas se les denomina "técnicas antirobo de ancho de banda", y nosotros no somos ajenos a ellas, solo que aquí enlazamos con estilo.

Saludos.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
Yo fui uno de los primeros en responder y si hice o llege a hacer algo que no les gusto, borren mis comentarios, lo digo igual de buena onda, para que nadie se enoje.
Otro lugar del cual se puede sacar circuitos elevadores de voltaje es de las lamparitas osram que funcionas con 4 pilas AA y hacen funcionar una lampara de bajo consumo de unos 4w si no me equivoco, y tambien es el mismo circuito que se utiliza para alimentar las lamparas ultra-violetas  (esas que se usan para reconocer billetes truchos).

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Cacho

Ahí acomodé un poco los posts. Si a alguien leparece que falta/sobra algo, avise por favor.

La imagen original que pretendió usar Mandrake fue una bola de cristal, pero el bloqueador ese bendito la cambió por... Bueno, ya lo vieron.

Saludos


----------



## Mushito

Felicidades!
Cuantos $us cuesta una bobina de encendido de moto? (en tu pais)
como podriamos sacarmas voltaje para un arco a 3cm?


----------



## DJMota

La bobina me la dio un amigo, de una moto que tiene desguazada. Es reciclada. Podeis buscarla en desguaces de motos.
Solo cambiando el descargador de gas por uno de 600v y el condensador por otro que soporte ese voltage he conseguido chispas de 3,5 cm o quizá más. Pues lo hice con  el terminal de salida de alta tensión sin aislar y la chispa atravesaba todo el cuerpo de la bobina llegando hasta el terminal de masa de la parte de abajo.
Pero no lo dejé así, porque el diseño final me quedase mas en linea y no con forma de T. Eso sin contar que si aumentas el voltaje de disparo, se reduce la velocidad de las chispas.
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> Ahí acomodé un poco los posts. Si a alguien leparece que falta/sobra algo, avise por favor.
> 
> La imagen original que pretendió usar Mandrake fue una bola de cristal, pero el bloqueador ese bendito la cambió por... Bueno, ya lo vieron.
> 
> Saludos



MMmm, Eso lo EXPLICA todo.


----------



## SKATER

yo he hecho un taser con 555 y un transformador de 220v a 3v por mas loco que paresca saca como unos 3 mm 0 2mm de arco voltaico.Pero se puede poner la bobina de moto con un 555 y un mosfet disipado si pueden respondan para no gastar por gusto en la bibina de moto  y de cuantos uf el capacitor den 555 es deciar que frecuencia ? se podra alimentar con 4 pilas aa ? gracias y me gusto la porra electrica gran aporte a la comunidad            LEEME POR FA


----------



## DJMota

Ese circuito que ya has hecho con el 555  y el transformador de 220v a 3v podría ser el primer bloque inversor del taser.
Solo necesitas rectificar esa tensión usando diodos BA159 y después añadir los siguientes bloques: el condensador (Recomiendo 220nF), el disparador de gas (350v o 600v), por último la bobina de moto y ya tendrás el taser completo.
Saludos.


----------



## SKATER

hmmm entocen el transformador de 220v a 3v seria la raqueta, y no se puede sustituir el descarador de gas por otro componente es que no lo consigo y se puedesn usar diodos by509


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces tenes que hacer un disparo a tiristor igual que el de los flash estroboscópicos.

_Respuesta: Arma de choques (taser)_

Saludos !


----------



## DJMota

SKATER en los tasers baratos el elemento de disparo solo está compuesto por dos chapitas puestas a una distancia determinada una de la otra formando una *"X"* 1mm=1Kv (+o-).

Si te fijas, aquí lo puedes ver:











Ese diodo solo vale para corriente muy pequeñas. Necesitas uno que soporte más corriente. El BA159 va muy bien (1A 1000v), es bastante común y además barato. No creo que te sea dificil encontrarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## SKATER

el disparo es como el de las bobinas de tesla .'? gracias dj mota voy a hacerlo cuando cobre je je je estoy limpio y mas o menos de cuanto es la frecuencia de osilacion de un taser como ese 300hz o mas ?y com un 555 que es mejor ponerle en la salida un mosfet irf603a o un 2n3055, para que no se queme con el t1 porque a los 3 min se me quema yo tenia uno 2n3904 pero se me quema .


----------



## otsemari

Podrias hacer un tutorial de paso a paso para los mas novatos como yo? gracias.


----------



## DJMota

DOSMETROS dijo:


> DJMota , *se entiende super clarito* tu "cuchillo eléctrico"
> 
> Raqueta mata bichos eléctrica > > > le sacás la raqueta > > > Condensador que se carga con la tensión generada por al inversor. En este caso, 220nF 400v. > > > Ahí conectás en serie la bobina de encendido con el disparador de gas de 350v. > > > Dos tornillos de PC como electrodos finales > > > Como lo llevaste de 3 Vdc (dos alcalinas) a 4,8 Vdc (cuatro NiCad) le tuviste que cambiar el transistor y la resistencia de base originales. > > > *FIN*.


Ya está todo explicado...


----------



## otsemari

Perdona que te moleste otra vez pero es que tengo unas cuantas de preguntas
La primera es que puedo hacer con esto:









​y si quiero poner mas de 20kv que tendria que aumentar el  descargador de gas de 350 a 600?
y algo mas?


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
Tranquilo, no molestas. Intentaré ayudarte.
Define cual es la resistencia que va al transistor y cual al led. Aunque por la foto estoy seguro que son la izquierda y la derecha respectivamente.
Comprueba que transitor es ese y si aguanta bien el cambio de tensión de alimentación.
Si no, cámbialo por el BD437 y las resistencias por los valores que indico.
Deja solo un diodo y el condensador más grande a la salida del transformador. Elimina el condensador cerámico azul si quieres exprimir el transformador. Es un limitador de corriente.
Asegurate que el condensador grande aguante los 600V, si utilizas un descargador de gas de ese valor. Muchas raquetas chinas llevan condensadores de solo 400V.
Si quieres conseguir más de 20Kv con la bobina de moto, utiliza un descargador de gas de 600V. Aunque esto depende de cada bobina, claro. Quizá lo consigas con el de 35V con un tipo de bobinas y con otras necesites el de 600V. Yo hablo del modelo que yo ha usado.
Cuéntanos tus progresos.
Saludos.


----------



## otsemari

Gracias por contestar tan rapido, la bobina de la moto habia pensado utilizar la de una moto de 49 c.c. no se si valdra, y sobre el condensador creo que pone una cosa asin CBB81  223J2KV, no creo que los 2kv sean eso no?




la resistencia del led es de 120 eso creo por que es tan pequeña que casi no se distingue, y la otra tambien creo que es de 1500.




Bueno espero no haberte cansado por que ahora vienen las curvas, entonces elimino los diodos y uno un solo diodo con el condensador, el transistor lo cambio por el bd 437 o en su defecto por uno equivalente como me han dado en la tienda de electronica el bd 189, la resistencia no se si cambiarla y el condensador de lenteja azul lo elimino, bien hasta aqui.




Y ahora a ver donde, en que aparato, o tienda puedo encontrar un descargador de gas por que yo vivo en sevilla y ya me he llegado a varias tiendas de electronica y no saben ni si quiera lo que es.

La verdad es que si soy muy molesto con mandarme a donde pico el pollo vale, pero si te soy sincero tengo muchas ganas en hacer este proyecto, pero como veras de electronica no tengo muchas nociones solo lo que se a raiz de ser electricista.
Gracias por todas las molestias.


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
"223J2KV" significa 22nF 2000V.
Osea poca capacidad y demasiado voltaje. Necesitas uno de diez veces más capacidad (220nF) y que no soporte tanto voltaje (630V). Si no, no enviarás la suficiente enregía a la bobina de moto y las chispas serán más cortas.
Ese transistor te vale, efectivamente es equivalente. Comprueba las patillas antes de soldarlo. Colector a primario, base a resistencia o feedback y emisor a masa. No olvides modificar las resistencias por los valores que he puesto en el tutorial.
Las salidas del transformador: una sería masa directamente, a un lado del condensador. La otra al diodo como positivo y despues de este al otro lado del condensador. El condensador pequeño rojo tambien tienes que eliminarlo y puentear esa conexión. Esa sería la masa. Aunque no estoy seguro de ello si no me pones una foto de la parte de abajo del circuito.
Por tanto creo que el diodo que has dejado sin tachar no iría bien ahí. Pues tendría que ir conectado entre el otro exteremo del transformador y del condensador gordo.
Ya me dirás.
Saludos.

PD: Se me olvidaba. Los descargadores de gas de 350V y 600V, los puedes comprar en esta web.http://www.planetaelectronico.com


----------



## DJMota

Para que te hagas una idea mejor de como conectarlo.
Así es como debería de ir conectado el transformador , el diodo y el condensador:




El circuito es sacado de google y en ese caso el condensador es electrolitico y tiene polaridad. En tu saso no importa, pues es de poliester y estos no son polarizados.
Pero ten en cuenta que si cambias las patillas del transformador o la posición del diodo, el cicuito no funcionará bien.
Saludos.


----------



## otsemari

Pero como bien dices tengo que cambiar el condensador por otro de 220uf a unos 650v y ese que es el que tengo a mano si tiene polaridad.
¿Y el descargador de gas que va en paralelo con el condensador? ¿supongo que si?.
Vamos el circuito mio al tuyo no tiene nada que ver por que en tu tutorial no tienes casi ni que cambiar nada y en el mio solo me sirve el transformador y el diodo, por que ni los condensadores, ni el transistor ni las resistencias.
Pero tranquilo que cuando lo termine le hare fotos y videos, aunque aun  falta un poco, por que tengo que ir a la chatarreria a ver si me puedo mangar la bobina de la moto, y sobre el descargador de gas voy a intentar buscarlo por toda sevilla antes de pedirlo por internet ya que soy un poco reacio a pedir cosas por internet aunque ya he pedido algunas cosillas.
Por curiosidad, es que ya me lo han preguntado mucho, ¿los descargadores de gas para que se utilizan? o ¿en que circuitos suelen estar?. Por que en las tiendas de electronica me preguntan eso que es y para que lo quiero, y a mi tampoco me gusta decir para lo que es ya que esto tambien esta prohibido tenerlo.


----------



## DJMota

Hola de nuevo.

Los condensadores de poliester no tienen polaridad. Da igual que conectes una patilla al positivo y la otra al negativo o al contrario.

El descargador de gas va entre la parte positiva del condensador (donde va conectado al diodo) y el positivo de la bobina de moto. Osea en serie entre uno y otro.

Ya se que el tu circuito es diferente, por eso intento explicarte como modificarlo para que consigas el mismo resultado que yo. Es lógico pensar que en el mercado halla diferentes tipos de circuitos de raquetas.

El transistor quizá podrías haberlo usado. No me dijiste cual era, simplemente lo desechaste. Y el condensador gordo tambien podrías usarlo, si tuvieses un descargador de gas de mucha más tensíon. Entonces si mantendrías un nivel de potencia pero podría cascar el aislamiento de la bobina porque los disparos serían de una tensión demasiado alta.

Por eso, si vas a usar una tensión de disparo de 600V, lo lógico es usar un condensador ajustado a esa tensión. Más tensión, aunque haría el condensador más resistente, tambien haría que fuese innecesariamente más grande.

Los descargadores de gas se utilizan en circuitos supresores de sobretensiones. Sirven para proteger los circuitos contra picos de tensión excesivos. Se supone que cuando la tensión llega a un nivel determinado derivan o descargan la energía a tierra. En nuestro caso usamos esa característica para mandar la energía acumulada en el condensador hacia la bobina. Tambien van dentro de aparatos destinados a este fin, en instalaciones eléctricas modernas.

Como alternativas al descargador tambien podrías usar dos chapitas distanciadas entre si poco menos de 1mm formando una *"X"* (como más arriba indico, aunque esto haría la tensión de disparo más dificil de ajustar y por tanto si te pasas podrías dañar el condensador) o un circuito más complejo con un tiristor com los que vienen en los flashes de discoteca (como bien habrás leido que indica el compañero DOSMETROS).

Por cierto, "esto" no esta prohibido tenerlo. Esto es solo un juguete, no un arma. No se si llegaste a leer el primer post, pero es uno de los puntos que recalco. Es de baja potencia y solo dá pequeños calambres. No es ni un paralizador, ni electrocuta a nadie. Solo para gastar bromas. Es como los juguetes chinos de dar calambres, pero mola más porque crea una chispa que se vé saltar entre dos electrodos.

Saludos.


----------



## ssyn

si le pongo una pila de 9v que voltaje me sale


----------



## el-rey-julien

ssyn dijo:


> si le pongo una pila de 9v que voltaje me sale



jajaj lo suficiente como que des un buen grito


----------



## hell_fish

Hola hice el circuito de la primera foto con algunas vueltas de mas en el secundario del transformador con este circuito obtengo 230V con una batería de 3.5V ahora quisiera saber si el circuito de disparo de la 2da imagen me serviría para descargar este voltaje en un flyback o cualquier otro trafo de HV lo digo para no tener que usar un descargador de gas por que no lo he podido conseguir si  funciona para mi proposito podría alguien decirme el funcionamiento detallado de este disparador con scr en especial la parte de los neones 



gracias por la atención


----------



## IronMike

Estimado DJMota
bastante interesante la modificación de la raqueta matabichos (Zapper), pero me surgen algunas dudas sobre el descargador de gas, por lo que pregunto a través de los siguientes diagramas.
¿En cual de los dos diagramas esta correctamente conectado el Descargador de gas, en el *A* o en el *B*?


----------



## DJMota

Hola IronMike.
Me agrada que te resulte interesante el invento.
Me gusta que hayas dibujado esos esquemas. De esta forma es más facil para mi, indicarte las conexiones.
La forma correcta de colocar el descargador de gas es tal y como aparece en la imagen *B*.
De esta forma queda como un interruptor que automaticamente abre y cierra el circuito pasando la energía del condensador al primario de al bobina de ignición.





Saludos.


----------



## IronMike

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta, casualmente tengo algunas bobinas de motocicleta y ahora puedo probar hacer chispas, en cuanto pueda te informaré de mis avances.


----------



## Josefe17

Una cosa DJMota, acabo de leerme el tema, por curiosidad nada más, sobre todo por lo de los descargadores de gas, y por la definición que has puesto me suena a Varistor, ¿no es así?


Edito. Como la cuiriosidad mató al gato, no son lo mismo.
Aquí http://www.lpi.tel.uva.es/~nacho/do...ccion_contra_descargas_atmosfericas/17/17.htm

Josefe17


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
Pues es cierto. La verdad es que actuan de un modo similar.
Pero un varistor es una resistencia que varía su valor con la tensión y un descargador de gas es una cápsula que contiene un gas, que se hace conductor a una tensión determinada.
No creo que un varistor llegase a fucionar correctamente en un circuito de este tipo. Pues según tengo entendido se degrada bastante con el uso.
Si no encontrais el descargador, usad el típico spark-gap hecho con dos chapitas en X como comento antes. No es tan eficiente, pero muchas Stuns o Tasers comerciales, están fabricadas de ese modo y funcionan perfectamente.
Saludos.

PD: Parece que tu mismo has encontrado la respuesta, mientras yo escribia la mía. Buen enlace, ahí se explica el tema en detalle.


----------



## IronMike

Saludos

Acá donde vivo, también resulta ser complicado adquirir descargadores de gas por lo que les sugiero un sistema casero que me ha funcionado bien.  Necesitarán:

2 tornillos milimétricos (el largo y calibre depende de ustedes)
2 tuercas (estas deben ser de cobre obviamente del calibre de los tornillos)
un poco de pegamento epoxílico o estaño(yo prefiero el EPOXI)
un pedazo de placa para circuitos.


Primero alinean las tuecas y las pegan a la placa(con el estaño o con el Epoxi), 
Luego deben soldar cables a las tuercas para hacer las conecciones (las tuercas de cobre son para facilitar las soldaduras)
por ultimo, rosquen los tornillos ajustándolos conforme les parezca mejor.

debe quedar algo así:





No cuento con una cámara por ello les envío este dibujo, espero que les sirva.


----------



## phavlo

buenas noches dj mota, antes que nada felicitaciones por el proyecto, muy bueno e interesante. 
La pregunta es si para el transformador del elevador se puede hacer casero con las tipicas chapas en forma de E y de I (osea nucle de hierro) o rebobinar algún transformador de ferrita, o de la misma manera que se hacen las bobinas de los flash para elevar la tension ?
saludos


----------



## DJMota

Hombre, por poder se puede. Aunque su trabajo lleva.
Aquí la idea, era basicamente usar el inversor interno de la raqueta, que viene ya fabricado, como explico en el post inicial.
Pero si estás decidido pásate por el post de jorger "Sacudida de alto voltaje" y ahí lo explican en detalle.
Saludos.


----------



## phavlo

gracias por la respuesta ! es que tengo un ignitor de los reflectores de mercurio halogenado y tiene un pequeño transformador con un bobinado de cobre bastante grueso, pienso que eso podria llegar a servir. osea lo busco es hacerlo totalmente a mano, sin tener que comprar la raqueta, o ver si se consigue por donde vivo..
aca tengo el ignitor y tiene nucleo de ferrita (son dos E) y el bobinado solo tiene 3 patas, como si fuesen dos de entrada y uno de salida (como la bobina de encendido de la moto)


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola DJMota  me podrias hacer un esuqe aun q sea a mano del circuito que trae la rauqeta esa de los chinos? ya que yo no encontre ninguna y tengo que hacerlo a mano. te lo agradeceria mucho
Salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO

Estamos en la misma, deberias hacerle la ingeniería inversa a la plaquita osciladora así todos podemos construir uno.

Por lo que entiendo el diagrama de bloques debería ir así:

Baterias, oscilador, trafo elevador, diodo triplicador, capacitor, descargador gaseoso, bobina de moto, electrodos

verdad?

Gracias DJ


----------



## phavlo

Yo opino lo mismo que DJ.

Ahora el problema es saber frecuencia del oscilador, (creo que es una alta frecuencia), las características del trafo elevador como tamaño del núcleo, cantidades de vueltas en cada bobinado, calibre de cobre, etc.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno gente, hoy conseguí todos los materiales para este proyecto, pero al llegar a mi taller y desarmar la raqueta (que por cierto tiene muy buen voltaje de salida sin cambios ni nada) me di cuenta que por fuera es idéntica a la de DJ MOTA pero por dentro nada que ver :S

En vez de portapilas, trae una bateria negra, tipica china, supongo que de 4,5V o algo asi (mañ la mido)
La placa del circuito ocupa mucho más espacio que en la raqueta de DJ porque esta se caraga directamente a 220V...tiene atrás un macho que se esconde, mañ traigo fotos...asi que no puedo agregarle nada...pero les aseguro que así como está pega terrible patada


----------



## DJMota

Interesante DJ Draco.
Esa misma raqueta la he visto en el chino de mi pueblo.
Se vé que es una versión más moderna.
Echale esas fotos a la raqueta y al circuito para examinarlo bien.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si, pero hoy llueve muchisimo, no creo ir al taller..pero cuando pueda subo fotos


----------



## DavidMJ

Jo en los chinos de aqui no venden esas raquetas matamoscas electricas, me podrian pasar algun esquema o algo para poder hacer el circuito de la pala esa electrica porfavor?


----------



## DJ DRACO

la que tengo yo tiene inclusive cargador para la bateria incluido en el mismo circuito, pero no es tan fácil hacerle la ingeniería inversa


----------



## aquileslor

DJ Draco, ¿donde la compraste? soy de Rosario y quisiera comprar alguna para estudiarla.
Gracias


----------



## Paipote

Es muy bueno, yo igual tengo uno de estas raquetas el circuito quema moscasjajajaj es muy bueno.


----------



## DavidFelipe

El proyecto esta interesante, ya tengo armada la primera parte del circuito, pero usando otro oscilador, hecho con ne555, porque la verdad para comprar una raquetica de esas mejor me compro un taser ya echo (aqui baratisimos, uno de 1000kv vale 15 euros, osea 45.000 pesos colombianos, la raqueta estimo que valga 30.000 pesos colombianos)

El echo es que ya tenho el oscilador que me entrega la onda cuadrada, y tengo un mosfet sacado de una fuente de poder at, coloco un transformador ordinario de esos que pasan 110 V a 12 o 9 V, hasta aho todo bien, tendria a la entrada las baterias y a la salida unos 200V, pero despues como dijo mota toca rectiicar, agregar el descargador y la bobina, pero entonces, ¿acaso una bobina no funciona con corriente alterna? o solo se rectifica una fase? agradeceria que me aclararan esa parte que va despues del primer transformador, gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigos una pregunta tal vez elemental, lo que pasa es que solo me falta la bobina ultima, la que mota usa una de moto, pues la estoy haciendo, pero mi pregunta es respecto al nucleo, es de ferrita? pero, si es asi, es un solo eje y ya? no tiene que encerrar los devanados? porque he visto muchas de esas con un solo nucleo sin cerrar y al terminarlas les aplican parafina y parecen una pila jejeje, me serviria mucho la aclaracion de la duda gracias


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
En los tasers, segundo transformador de pulsos (o bobina de ignición) genera los pulsos de alta tensión a partir de las descargas de continua del condensador.
Osea un diodo para rectificar (o puente si tu inversor 555 genera onda completa) el condensador y el descargador. Nada más.
Tambien es posible generar alta tensión usando pulsos cargando el condensador con alterna. Como verás con bobinas de ignición y triacs en otras webs, pero los tasers usan la onda rectificada.
Con respecto a la construccion de la bobina de pulsos, ya te he contestado en el otro post.
Saludos.


----------



## DJMota

Hola de nuevo.
He decidido colocar aquí un video tutorial, de como construir la bobina de alta tensión de forma casera.
Para aquellos que no encuentren la  bobina de ignición de moto o simplemente deseen hacerla ellos a medida.
Para evitar confusiones en el otro hilo (Flyback totalmete casero) y porque allí tratan de otro tipo de transformador, contestaré aquí en la medida que pueda, las cuesiones relacionadas con la construcción de este elemento.




Saludos.


----------



## jjra

No es por cambiar de tema ahora que se hablaba de el vídeo de DJMota, pero os coloco un vídeo de mala calidad de un transformador 12v-400v, con el que consigo un arco de cm y medio, y fue alimentado con el siguiente diagrama:
El vídeo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iXDYyFSEeGM

Y el diagrama: 





PD: Si no es el hilo correcto para colocar el mensaje, solo os digo que no encuentro otro tema donde ponerlo.

Un saludo


----------



## DJMota

Así empecé yo hace muchos años.
Y no tenía internet.
Se me ocurrió hacerlo y entonces empecé a buscar transformadores de todo tipo a los que conectarles el relé.
Pero no es un circuito eficiente, ni un sistema duradero, porque los contactos del relé se van quemando.
Pero eso decidí buscar otros.
De todas formas, gracias por el aporte.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno supongo que antes de bobinar el transformador probare con un flyback, pero el primer tranformador me genera 4 kv, y el condensador mmm no se, sol tengo una linea rectificada a positivo, no le saca nada de potencia al flyback, le saca mas potencia el oscilador directo al flyback


----------



## jjra

Pues eso, que yo tampoco es que sea muy mayor (tengo 13 años) y mira jeje. Ya he quemado mas de un relé con este experimento. No habría un circuito que proporcionase una señal igual o parecida para hacer el arco? Porque los 50 hz de la red ni nada de eso sirve para sacar la alta tensión a un transformador con un secundario de 400v.

Un saludo


----------



## IronMike

DavidFelipe dijo:


> El proyecto esta interesante, ya tengo armada la primera parte del circuito, pero usando otro oscilador, hecho con ne555, porque la verdad para comprar una raquetica de esas mejor me compro un taser ya echo (aqui baratisimos, uno de 1000kv vale 15 euros, osea 45.000 pesos colombianos, la raqueta estimo que valga 30.000 pesos colombianos)...
> 
> Si tienes el oscilador armado, podrías utilizar un doblador de voltaje.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/mas-efectivo-doblador-tencion-marx-generator-52119/


----------



## alejoparra

Hola amigos del foro les comento compré la raqueta, solo cuesta 10.000 pesos colombianos, estoy muy interesado en realizarlo, pero por lo que veo hay cosas diferentes a las del circuito de DJ Mota, subiré fotos, gracias

Hola amigos otra vez yo jeje...
Vengo a mostrarles las fotos del circuito tal y como estaba en la raqueta...

http://subefotos.com/ver/?fadc87a08267f52b7097cfe7799b7fc2o.jpg#codigos

Tengo unos comentarios ya que mi circuito tampoco es igual al de otsemari jeje, pero bueno creo ya tener claro que hacer al leer todos los comentarios, pero en mi circuito venian 4 diodos y solo hay que dejar uno de esos creo que es el primero que se ve en la foto (en la izquierda), el resto los quito y puenteo esa conexion correcto? también elimino el condensador azul mediano, pero los pequeñitos no se que los hago si dejarlos o no... El espacio del transistor es un poco pequeño ya que viene muy pegado al transformador, cambiar esa R4 que llega a la base por una de 1k y la del led.
El descargador de gas iría despues del condensador gordo en serie con la bobina? 

http://subefotos.com/ver/?d261359379beb6997d2c851aa5a8ae16o.jpg#codigos

Otra fotico para mirar mejor el circuito... Gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola amigo alejoparra, se ve que eres nuevo , pues si algo he aprendido en este foro, es a averiguar el por que de las coisas, sin que te digan que hay que hacer siemopre, y hacerlo sin entender, obvio no estoy diciendo que tu seas asi xd, pero esto es para que analices, La idea es cargar el condensador con alta tension, unos 900v o mas, cosa que tu circuito ya hace, pero adicional a esto el condensador debe descargarse en una bobina de alta tension, para esto se necesitan pulsos, los cales se logran a traves de repetidas descagas del condensador en el inductor de HV, en tu caso, basta con rectificar el positivo a el condensador, y el otro extremo seria tierra, osea si, tienes que suprimir 3 diodos, y en cuando al sistema de pulsos (descarga del condensador) lo tienen que hacer en un descargador de gast, o con unos tornillos ajustables en el lado positivo preferiblemente del condensador, este iria en serie con el positivo de la bobina de HV, y asi en cada descarga, tendras alt voltaje a la salida del inductor, pr cierto, cual vas a usar? el de una moto? o lo haras tu mismo? subi fotos cuando lo tengas


----------



## alejoparra

Hola DavidFelipe gracias por tu colaboración , te cuento que acabé de conseguir la bobina y el descargador de gas (que apropostio me caminé casi todo el centro de bogotá donde venden componentes electronicos y casi no lo encuentro ), la bobina también fue otro dilema pero para eso estudiamos jeje, también conseguí el condensador de 220 nF a 630V como dijo DJMota ahora viene la parte de desoldar y les comentaré, entre otras cosas la bobina que conseguí es muy diferente a la imagen que nos mostró DJMota  por eso también me enrredé al comprarla.
Muy pronto subiré fotos de mi avance ya que la otra semana presentaré esto a un profesor como proyecto de elevador de voltaje.

http://subefotos.com/ver/?8bebe7410dede02d02d5b97a35afa1a2o.jpg#codigos

Esta es la foto de la bobina de encendido de una moto RX 115.

http://subefotos.com/ver/?2b7a0f08c6208bf200e192fa0a7713e9o.jpg#codigos

Y esta es la de los descargadores de gas que aproposito no encontré con terminales y voy a soldarles unas.


----------



## DJMota

Ojo!
La tensión del condensador deberá ser como mínimo de 400v, para descargadores de 350v y de 630v, para descargadores de 600v.
Si no encontrais uno de estos descargadores gaseosos y haceis un spark-gap con dos tornillos o chapitas, os será más dificil de calcular la tensión de descarga.
Así que si los separais mucho, los pulsos de tensión generados, podrían ser superior a la del condensador usado y podría este tener una muerte repentina.
Saludos.


----------



## alejoparra

Hola DJMota una pregunta, elimino los dos condensadores pequeñitos azules
http://subefotos.com/ver/?fadc87a08267f52b7097cfe7799b7fc2o.jpg#codigos
Gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

dj mota tiene razon, es aconsejable conseguir un condensador xe alto voltaje por si acaso, en los monitores y tvs se encuentran muchos, pero que tengan la capacitancia adecuada para exitar de manera efectiva la bobina en tu caso, no se cuanto voltaje entrega el trafo de la raqueta y no creo que diga en el manual xd pero si no es muy alto puedes medirlo con el mult en escala a mil

ah djmota, en mi caso es mas facil con tornillos ya que mi condensador es de  1kv, claro que he suspendido el proyecto porque mi trafo entrega 3kv y eso que es de un adaptador barato de 110 A 12 V y los de cargador de celular dan tristeza, claro que mi oscilador tambien, ya que el 555 no sirve mucho para esto, probare mejor con un transistor oscilador.


----------



## alejoparra

Bueno mi condensador es de 220 nF a 630V, si se muere tocara conseguir otro jejeje


----------



## DJMota

alejoparra, en los dibujos antes posteados, se ve claro.
Solo un diodo y un condensador.
En cuanto a la capacidad, dependerá del tipo de bobina.
Yo usé varias de moto y me fue bien con 220nF. Más capacidad, no hacía la chispa más larga y como tienen un hilo finito esas bobinas, tampoco le añadía intensidad.
Si embargo probando una de coche, si se notaba el aumento de capacidad. No en la longitud (a menos que bajases el valor, cosa que la reducía), pero la intensidad subía y se notaba en el color. La chispa se va volviendo como más gruesa y va cogiendo un color amarillento. Logicamente la sección es mayor, en las de coche.
Aparte que duele más. Eso tambien lo probé. 
Así que si teneis suerte y vuestra bobina tiene un hilo mas gordo (siempre hablo del secundario, claro), podreis exprimirla usando una capacidad mayor y el resultado será más doloroso.
Probad si podeis, con dierentes capacidades. Yo aconsejo empezar con 220nF.
Saludos.


----------



## Donvittorio

amigo  alejo    yo  tambien  soy de  colombia,  mira me  tengo un problema,  y es que  en mi ciudad  cucuta no  he  podido encontrar   los  famosos   descargadores de  gas, sera que es  mucho perdirte   los compres por mi  y me los  envies,  o  me  digas  el almacen   donde los conseguiste y yo llamo  y los pido desde aqui, de antemano  gracias


----------



## alejoparra

Hola Donvittorio mira que yo los consegui con otro nombre, menos mal llevaba la foto del componente y la mostré y me dijeron que lo averiguara con el nombre de "chispero" aparte no tenian pines como puedes ver en la foto, y se usan en los encendidos electricos de las estufas al parecer, debes soldarle los pines, yo le hice algunas pruebas y a un alto voltaje se ve algo amarillo en su interior, muestranos fotos de tu circuito el que venia con la raqueta. Yo le he trabajado arto pero no me resulta ningun arco, ya conseguiste la bobina? eso creo que es lo mas dificil para conseguir el condensador adecuado que la estimule.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Yo soy de colombia tambien, tunja exactamente, y la verdad no use el famoso descargador de gas, use los tornillos, o las chapas en forma de X similares a las que tienen las taser, una sugerencia seria medir el voltaje con un multimetro en escala 1000 voltios, y de acuerdo a la lectura alejarlas o juntarlas, asi lo hice y me funcionó, si tu condensador aguanta 1kv, es seguro y no se daña facilmente, es como en los multiplicadores de tension, los condensadores finales no dicen "30 Kv" sin embargo se cargan con mas voltaje del especificado.


----------



## Donvittorio

alejoparra dijo:


> Hola Donvittorio mira que yo los consegui con otro nombre, menos mal llevaba la foto del componente y la mostré y me dijeron que lo averiguara con el nombre de "chispero" aparte no tenian pines como puedes ver en la foto, y se usan en los encendidos electricos de las estufas al parecer, debes soldarle los pines, yo le hice algunas pruebas y a un alto voltaje se ve algo amarillo en su interior, muestranos fotos de tu circuito el que venia con la raqueta. Yo le he trabajado arto pero no me resulta ningun arco, ya conseguiste la bobina? eso creo que es lo mas dificil para conseguir el condensador adecuado que la estimule.





mira  alejo,  la  raqueta   que  compre  tiene  el mismo   circuito   de las  fotos  que  fueron posteadas por  otsemari,  la  bobina  que  voy  a utilizar  es de  un  encendedor  de  fogones   de pilas,  y proble  la  bobina  y  me  da  chispas  de  mas  de   5  mm,  luego   voy a  enrollar  el   transformador  en un nucleo de  ferrita,   mira  si puedes   apartir  de  las  fotos  de  otsemari,  sera que puedes  o alguien puede  postear  un esquematico  desde  las  salidas del  transformador pasando por el capacitor  y  la ubicacion del   "surge arrester"


----------



## DavidFelipe

El esquema es el siguiente

Salida del transformador de voltaje elevado>>diodo rectificador en positivo en una linea y al otro extremo una pata del condensador>>la otra linea es tierra y va directa al condensador>>> luego del condensador a una linea se le conecta el descargador de gas en serie con el positivo de la bobina>>la otra liena va directa al negativo ya que es tierra. Es asi que se conecta desde el transformador


----------



## DJMota

Donvittorio dijo:


> o alguien puede  postear  un esquematico  desde  las  salidas del  transformador pasando por el capacitor  y  la ubicacion del   "surge arrester"


Ahora si le doy la razón a @pandacba.
Deberíamos leer un poquito más. Porque si no, me voy a tener que repetir. Y eso no me mola.
Mensaje 38, de este post.
Saludos.


----------



## Donvittorio

Una  pregunta  sr  DjMota, yo se que  primero que  todo se  busca  simplificar  lo  mas posible  y  con  componentes ya existentes  en el mercado  el  taser,   mi pregunta es la  siguiente, segun  he  leido, y no creas que ha sido poco, sobre el tema, vi  que  hay  algunos esquemas donde  para   disparar  o descargar  el  condensador  lo hacen por medio de  bombillos  tipo  Ne-2   que son de  neon y al alcanzar  determinado  voltaje  se  ionizan   cerrando el contacto,  o por  medio de  un scr  y  en  el  contacto  gate  tambien colocan  un  ne-2 controlado  mediante  una  resistencia variable para  controlar  la  frecuencia  de disparo  del  scr,  si se  pudiese implementar   bien sea por  medio solamente  del  ne-2  o   del  scr  y del  ne-2, seria  otra alternativa  a quienes  no  hallamos  en el mercado  algo  tan sencillo  como  un  "Surge arrester"


----------



## DavidFelipe

> seria otra alternativa a quienes no hallamos en el mercado algo tan sencillo como un "Surge arrester"



:S no entiendo por que se complican puediendo usar los tornillos :S igual, esa alternativa es algo util pero es como rascasrse la cabeza con el pie teniendo libres las manos


----------



## Donvittorio

bueno    la  alternativa de  los  tornillos  resulta   sencilla, pero  el problema seria de espacio,   bueno  les comento que  consegui  un  descargador de  gas  de   solo  300 voltios, mi pregunta es la siguiente,   si coloco  varios en serie  me  sirven ?


lo  probe  solo con uno  y la  chispa  no  pasa  de   5mm


----------



## DavidFelipe

No tendria efecto poner varios en serie, porque desde que el primero deje pasar los 300 voltios, asi haran los otros, da igual, solo seria segmentar la conductividad, son elementos sin capacidad o resistencia por decirlo de alguna manera asi que serie paralero no sirve, los tornillos no quitan espacio, con tornillo y tuerca de transistor es mas que suficiente,


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
Poder se puede, y yo diría que es incluso más eficiente, pero como dice DavidFelipe, es complicarse la vida.
De todas formas, si estás decidido, por la red hay un montón de esquemas. Solo tienes que buscar circuitos de flash, con lamparas de xenon.

Sin embargo no estoy de acuerdo con DavidFelipe en lo de conectarlos en serie. Basándome en experiencias propias, si es posible ponerlos en serie. Lo que estás creando es un espacio gaseoso mayor y por tanto sumais las tensiones de disparo.

Yo lo he probado con 2 de 350v e incluso con 2 de 600v y con ello consigues un arco mayor. Aunque evidentemente la velocidad de disparo disminuye. Eso si, ojito con los condensadores. Tambien debereis usar otros de tensión mayor. Aunque en mi caso lo hice usando un doblador de tensión para llegar a la nueva tensión de disparo.Tened en cuenta que tambien poneis en peligro el aislamiento del transformador de alta tensión, si le meteis pulsos del doble de tensión.

Por cierto, si usais tornillos, no tienen porque ser enormes como los del gráfico, pueden ser pequeños tambien.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

hola djmota por lo visto la experiencia habla mas que la teoria que bien que hayas probado, pero haz de saber que el eespacio gaseoso no se incrementa en el sentido de que estan separados, osea, el pulso atraviesa el primer descargador, y al llegar al segundo pasa igual, es la misma tension, sin embargo no sabia que en la practica se pudieran lograr tales resultados gracias por la info


----------



## DJMota

Para que se cree un pulso entre los dos electrodos de un descargador de gas, ambos tienen que estar conectados a un conductor y a su correspondiente polo.
Si uno de ellos esta conectado a otro elemento que cree más resistencia al paso de esa corriente  (el otro descargador de gas), entonces ese pulso se encontrará una barrera y a menos que tenga la tensión suficiente, este no saltará ni en el primero.
No se si me explicado bien.
No salta, a menos que el D.Gas esté conectado. Si añades otro D.Gas añades más resistencia. Por tanto necesitas más tensión, para hacer conductores esos gases y cerrar el circuito.
Es lo mismo que usar diacs o sidac. Si los conectas en serie, vas sumando las tensiones de disparo de cada uno.
Ejemplo:
2 Bobinas de Ignición con el primario en serie. Alimentadas con pulsos de 2160V, creados a partir de una serie de 9 Sidacs de 240V 1 A cada uno.





Como veis alimentados por una fuente de media onda, formada por un transformador de microondas, un diodo de alta tensión y su correspondiente condensador.
Vamos, una bestialidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Donvittorio

Djmota,  muy buenos  tus  aportes,  mira  mi  pregunta es la siguiente,  se  supone  que  si tengo  un  capacitor  de   x valor,  el  tiene  un  ciclo de  carga, y luego    vendra  el disparo o descarga de  dicho   capacitor,  entonces  si  coloco  un   D.gas  de  poco   voltaje   el  condensador  no  hara  su  ciclo completo de   descarga ?


segun  vi  en varios montajes  en  youtube,   pude  ver   varios  D.gas en serie  uno detras del  otro, ademas  para mi  montaje  consegui algo que  aqui  le llaman  chispero, y      simula  un   sensor de los que  usan  los  mouses  para  los  ejes  x  and  y,  y me  ha dado  buenos resultados, mañana  pongo  fotos   de dicho   "chispero"


los  D.gas que  pude conseguir  son  identicos  a los   del paisano de  bogota  y  otro de   300  voltios


----------



## DavidFelipe

Si colocas un descargador de menos voltaje, el capacitor se descargara al alcanzar el voltaje


----------



## DJMota

Exacto.
Otro apunte más.
A veces he visto en algún circuito, una resistencia en paralelo con el condensador.
Eso es porque el condensador nunca se descarga del todo y siempre queda una corriente residual. Corriente que elimina dicha resistencia.
Lo digo porque tengais cuidado cuando manipuleis el circuito. Os podeis llevar una linda descarga.
Saludos.


----------



## Donvittorio

DJMota dijo:


> Exacto.
> Otro apunte más.
> A veces he visto en algún circuito, una resistencia en paralelo con el condensador.
> Eso es porque el condensador nunca se descarga del todo y siempre queda una corriente residual. Corriente que elimina dicha resistencia.
> Lo digo porque tengais cuidado cuando manipuleis el circuito. Os podeis llevar una linda descarga.
> Saludos.



tranquilo  que   yo se  como pega  de  rico un condensador  cargado, ya     he  saboreado esas mieles


----------



## Kmt5

hola DJMota, en vez de una bobina de encendido, no podria usar un transformador flyback?


----------



## Donvittorio

kmt5, mira  aunque la pregunta es para  DjMota me tomo el  atrevimiento de contestarte,  un  transformador  flyback  sirve, pero  su tamaño es algo  voluminoso,  a no ser que consigas  uno de  una impresora laser  o  de un tv portatil, la otra es que te fabriques  un  transformador  de   alto voltaje en torno  a un nucleo de  ferrita "Ferrite Rod", pero  el objetivo del  proyecto es montarlo con partes ya fabricadas


----------



## Kmt5

gracias Donvittorio, he conseguido 2 transformadores flyback de television portatil luego lo pongo y veo si va.......


----------



## Donvittorio

david  felipe, al  fin como va  tu  proyecto,  vi  en  otro post  que  has  hecho  avances


----------



## DavidFelipe

De echo yo saco chipas desde hace much pero en particular éste proyecto ya lo termine, pero no es portable porque use un flyback, solo es experimental, pero el corrientazo si es fuerte, el transformador primero ya eleva a 2Kv y eso hace que sea mas fuerte, obviamente el capacitor soporta esa tensión y en lugar de descargadores a gas uso tuercas ajustables a la distancia de disparo


----------



## Donvittorio

DavidFelipe dijo:


> De echo yo saco chipas desde hace much pero en particular éste proyecto ya lo termine, pero no es portable porque use un flyback, solo es experimental, pero el corrientazo si es fuerte, el transformador primero ya eleva a 2Kv y eso hace que sea mas fuerte, obviamente el capacitor soporta esa tensión y en lugar de descargadores a gas uso tuercas ajustables a la distancia de disparo



davidfelipe, mira  una  pregunta,  que  circuito   utilizaste para el primer  transformador, lo  hiciste  en  base  a  un   555, mosfets   o   con transistores,  me  gustaria  lo compartas,  el  que  viene con la  raqueta  es  un  poco ineficiente


----------



## Don Plaquetin

jjra dijo:


> Pues eso, que yo tampoco es que sea muy mayor (tengo 13 años) y mira jeje. Ya he quemado mas de un relé con este experimento. No habría un circuito que proporcionase una señal igual o parecida para hacer el arco? Porque los 50 hz de la red ni nada de eso sirve para sacar la alta tensión a un transformador con un secundario de 400v.
> 
> Un saludo



de hecho si hay transformadores de 220Vac a 500Vac y de 220Vac a 6.000Vac y por ultimo los que yo compro para mis teslas de 220Vac a 16.000Vac o sea el tamaño es el problema nada, pero subir la tension hay mil y una forma 





Donvittorio dijo:


> Una  pregunta  sr  DjMota, yo se que  primero que  todo se  busca  simplificar  lo  mas posible  y  con  componentes ya existentes  en el mercado  el  taser,   mi pregunta es la  siguiente, segun  he  leido, y no creas que ha sido poco, sobre el tema, vi  que  hay  algunos esquemas donde  para   disparar  o descargar  el  condensador  lo hacen por medio de  bombillos  tipo  Ne-2   que son de  neon y al alcanzar  determinado  voltaje  se  ionizan   cerrando el contacto,  o por  medio de  un scr  y  en  el  contacto  gate  tambien colocan  un  ne-2 controlado  mediante  una  resistencia variable para  controlar  la  frecuencia  de disparo  del  scr,  si se  pudiese implementar   bien sea por  medio solamente  del  ne-2  o   del  scr  y del  ne-2, seria  otra alternativa  a quienes  no  hallamos  en el mercado  algo  tan sencillo  como  un  "Surge arrester"



Si lo que describes es una picana para los animales de campo 



En fin finalizo con *hell_fish* gracias por el circuito de la lámpara fluorescente y *DJMota* excelente trabajo muy bien explicado... 
   Solo quiero agregar que los descargadores que buscan para este Gun están en la placas de atrás de los Monitores y tubos de TV ubicados en la placa que se agarra en parte de atras del tubo conocida como placa TRC hay ahí unos 3 o 1 dependiendo del modelos y si lo implementan en serie aumenta la tensión de descarga y el que tienen la ilustración se puede crear un generador Marx con dicha descargadores por gas...

Saludos cordiales


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola donvotorio, En principio use el driver ne555 (no para este proyecto) solo para oscilar cn un bajo rendimiento, en primeras instancias le hice algunos cambios al modo astable del ic para reducir mucho el consum de corriente, antes me consumia 4 amperios, despues consumio un pico de 700ma, para este proyecto en especifico use un oscilador de transistores, use un tr reciclado de una bombilla ahorradora, si no me equivoco dice "si13009" como es de esperarse este trabaja a alta frecuencia, pero consigue mas intensidad a la salida del flyback, ahora, como antes del fly hay otro trafo elevador, el voltaje final (a los terminales del flyback) es alto y de una intensidad util, el driver ne555 no es muy eficiente en cuanto a la intensidad que entrega en sus oscilaciones, Asi que con el alto voltaje de este driver solo se puede generar ozono y plasma, nada mas pones la mano y soportarias hasta que corten la luz .

Lo mejor es usar un oscilador de transistores y depende mucho de las caracteristicas de este, recuerda que por ejemplo una camara fotografica tiene solo un transistor, y entre trigger y tierra da un corrientazo que alcanza el hombro y realmente duele. y eso que no supera los 3kv


----------



## Donvittorio

David felipe, podrias   postear  el circuito con transistores ?


----------



## ssyn

el descargador de gas como lo puedo pedir en una casa de electronica? esque asi no lo conocen, alguna matricula o algo


----------



## Donvittorio

espero que esto te  sirva

de todos modos  en  google  se  encuentra  mucha  info


http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...pannungsableiter_und_Schaltfunkenstrecken.pdf


----------



## phavlo

El otro dia desarme un escaner HP, y saque andando el inverter con el tubito  y todo, lo probé y anda perfecto, en un descuido se me rompió el tubito :S, asi que me guarde el circuito, medi los voltajes y los valores son :
Entrada: 5VCC
Salida: 1000VAC aproximadamente, no son los valores exactos pero están cerca.
Trate de hacerle la "ingenieria" inversa a la placa y el circuito es este:


y aca unas imagenes de mala calidad, estan tomadas con una camara web:
Lado componentes:

y lado de pistas:

El valor de la bobina no lo se, tampoco las cantidades de vueltas del trafo.

Asi que los siguientes pasos serian:
1: sacar el capacitor chiquito azul de la salida, que como ya se dijo antes funciona como limitador.
2: ponerle un diodo en serie con una de las salidas.
3: agregarle un C en paralelo despues del diodo. Tengo uno de 2.2µF/250V. Voy a porbar con ese aver que tal funciona.
4: conseguir el descargador de gas y ponerlo en serie a la salida del diodo y el C.
5: conseguir la bobina de moto, que voy a ver en estos dias si consigo alguna y creo que ya estaria !
El circuito final quedaria asi:


Saludos.


----------



## Donvittorio

amigo  pavlo muy  interesante  el inversor, seria  verlo funcionando, ojala con un buen capacitor  al menos  de   0.47 micros a   dos mil  voltios


----------



## DJMota

Hola phavlo.
Yo he probado con circuitos de ese tipo y la verdad es que son más eficientes que los de la raqueta.
Hablamos de inversores ccfl.
Lo bueno que estos generan una forma de onda completa con su ciclo positivo y el negativo. Cada transistor se encarga de ello.
Por tanto y para sacarle el máximo jugo a ese circuito, deberás de conectarle un puente de diodos, hecho con cuatro diodos BA159. De esta forma, rectificaremos ambos ciclos de la onda.
Si solo le pones un diodo, rectificarías el ciclo positivo, pero desperdiciarías el otro.
Pruebalo y verás. Suerte.
Saludos.


----------



## phavlo

Gracias DJMota por la info, yo probe con un solo diodo 1N4007 y un capacitor ceramico de 2,2µF/250V y el voltaje de salida ees muy pobre, creo que con 5VCC en la entrada tenia unos 15 o 20VCC a la salida.
Voy a probar lo que me decis y cuando tenga los datos les comento !
Saludos


----------



## DJMota

No puede darte eso, algo debe de estar mal.
Yo he probado con inversores ccfl de 12v y me excitan perfetamente los descargadores de 600v.
Otra cosa, no le sacarás todo el voltaje con los 1N4007. Esos diodos están diseñados para rectificar los 50Hz y 60Hz de la tensión de red, no para circuitos de alta frecuencia.
Prueba los que te he comentado y verás como el circuito rinde más.
Usa los BA159. Son utilizados en fuentes conmutadas.
Tambien puedes usar un doblador de tensión, con solo dos diodos y dos condensadores. De este modo consigues el doble de tensión de salida, con la mitad de tensión de alimentación.
Yo lo probé y tambien va bien.
Ya nos contarás tus resultados.
Saludos.


----------



## phavlo

Ya me imagine que el diodo era un posible error, en fin. me olvide de aclarar que no tengo descargador ni la bobina, solo puse el diodo y el capacitor a la salida. Me falta ir a comprar el descargador y la bobina de moto y tambien diodos rapidos!
Cuando tenga todo armado y probado comento que tal me fue !


----------



## phavlo

Dejo imágenes de los resultados que me dio el inverter con un puente rectificador con diodos rápidos BYM26E y un capacitor cerámico de 2,2nF/1600V, encendiendo un neón de 1KV:

VCC entrada: 9V aprox
VCC salida: 1000V aprox

(subo las imagenes en dos .RAR por el limite de tamaño, hay 2 fotos en cada .RAR) 

Ver el archivo adjunto fotos inverter.rar
Ver el archivo adjunto fotos inverter 2.rar

Voy a probar los resultados usando el neón como spark gap y un flyback.

Ah y al que le interese el circuito de la raqueta:
http://www.simple-electronics.com/2011/10/mosquito-racket-circuit.html
 y tambien hay algunos mas.
Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hoy o mañana les publico un circuito oscilador, el cual entrega 3kv pero con la intensidad suficiente para dejar tranquila y adolorida a una persona, de echo el calambre llega al pecho puesto en los dedos, si os interesa mañana yo si tengo tiempo hoy lo dejo, funciona con 3.3v y pueden sacarse de una bateria.


----------



## phavlo

Si podes publicalo ahora!


----------



## DavidFelipe

phavlo dijo:


> Si podes publicalo ahora!


lo tengo en protoboard, es mientras lpo paso a papel, ademas obviamente si quieren mas voltaje pueden expandir el circuito y exitar una bobina con los 3 kv entregados a manera de impulsos, pueden poner un flyback grande o algun inductor que quieran probar, si quieren bajar el voltaje de 3kv pueden reducir el voltaje de alimentacion, mas voltaje requiere cambio de transistor


----------



## phavlo

Para el que le interese, recien acabo de probar este circuito:
http://www.simple-electronics.com/2011/09/high-voltage-generator-using-9v.html
y por lo visto anda bastante bien, solamente medi la salida de alterna, no lo probe con rectificador.
El transformador se puede sacar de alguna lampara bajo consumo que este quemada, o cualquier otra cosa con transformador con núcleo de ferrite.
El secundario lo ise de 298 vueltas (no llegue a las 300 por que el cobre que cirujie de otro transfo era solo eso ) de alambre de cobre bien fino.
y el primario de 15 vueltas, punto medio, 15 vueltas mas. 
El transistor lo reemplaze por un bc337.
En la pagina esta toda la info.
las medidas que saque son aproximadamente estas:
Ventrada: 9VCC
Vsalida: 900VAC.
Saludos!


----------



## Kmt5

phavlo el condensador ese de 100nf, se lo has puesto ceramico o de poliester?


----------



## phavlo

Kmt5 el condensador de 100nF es un cerámico común, (los lenteja). Es solamente parte del oscilador.


----------



## Kmt5

lo acabo de probar con un transformador de lamparas de bajo consumo, y solo llega hasta los 400v


----------



## phavlo

El transformador lo usaste como lo sacaste ? o lo volviste a rebobinar ?
Que VCC estas usando ?


----------



## DavidFelipe

Buenas amigos, no he tenido tiempo de realizar eln esquematico del circuito que os hable, pero pueden ir consiguiendo un trafo de flash de cama, o rebobinar uno que entregue aproximadamente 300v a la salida, eso si buena intensidad aunque de eso se encargará el driver, en cuanto pueda lo publico


----------



## Kmt5

phavlo dijo:


> El transformador lo usaste como lo sacaste ? o lo volviste a rebobinar ?
> Que VCC estas usando ?


Estoy usando una bateria de 9v y 700mA


y no lo rebobiné, lo puse tal y como estaba.


----------



## phavlo

Puede ser que le falten mas vueltas en el secuandario, Son 300 vueltas de alambre de cobre bien fino.
yo lo probe con mi fuente a 9VCC y me entrega 900VAC. 
ah y el primario son 30 vueltas (15 vueltas, tap central, y 15 vueltas mas)



DJMota: te comento que hasta recien estuve probando el inverter del HP y un flyback y hace unas lindas chispas .
Rebobine una transfo de ferrite, (medio chiquito, lo pensé para meterlo en una cajita de plástico que antes traían 50 balas calibre 22, y el flyback no entra hay :S) con unas 750 vueltas de alambre fino (casi como un pelo) las chispas que daba eran muy pobres, apenas se notaban y los terminales tenian que estar muy cerca.
Sera mejor armar la bobina de HV sobre una barra de ferrite de (creo que es de: ) una radio AM y darle cerca de 1000 vueltas?

PD: como spark gap use un neon de 1KV roto, y acerque los electrodos (si esta sano queda prendido)


----------



## Kmt5

usas una pila de 9v o una bateria?


----------



## phavlo

En el segundo renglón del mensaje anterior dice:


> yo lo probe con mi fuente a 9VCC



Uso una fuente regulable, a 9VCC me entrega 900VAC. 
Intenta rebobinar el transformador con las cantidades de vueltas necesarias, aun que 400V no esta nada mal


----------



## ssyn

yo creo que tambien podria funcionar uno de esos convertidores resonantes ZVS, nadamas habria que ajustar el valor de los zener, mmm con unos 11N60 tambien puede andar


----------



## Donvittorio

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Buenas amigos, no he tenido tiempo de realizar eln esquematico del circuito que os hable, pero pueden ir consiguiendo un trafo de flash de cama, o rebobinar uno que entregue aproximadamente 300v a la salida, eso si buena intensidad aunque de eso se encargará el driver, en cuanto pueda lo publico



estoy a la espera del circuito   que dices tener


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

aca le dejo el diagrama de uno 100% efectivo se trata de un oscilador royer que eleva la tension a el doblador de tesncion y de hay a un gatillo que es el triac que en su gater es activado por un diac codigo DB3 los datos de T1 y T2 lo pueden conseguir de google y sino hay que esperar que lo arme "again"


Cordial saludo SSTC



a este lo use en una fuente para un SSTC tiny


----------



## krisus

hola, nose si es un poco tarde jeje queria preguntar si sabrian como hacer una bobina como esta :




estoi rompiendome la cabeza bobinando para nada.. jeje i no consigoo chispaa
podrias decirme como hacer el primario i el secundario , vueltas i seccion de cable 
gracias de antemano


----------



## Donvittorio

krisus dijo:


> hola, nose si es un poco tarde jeje queria preguntar si sabrian como hacer una bobina como esta :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDb5nKiXAT8
> o esta otra parecidas:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mHJRGZzBtA&feature=related
> estoi rompiendome la cabeza bobinando para nada.. jeje i no consigoo chispaa
> podrias decirme como hacer el primario i el secundario , vueltas i seccion de cable
> gracias de antemano



Sobre estas bobinas se ha hablado mucho, es mas aquí mismo hay un tema llamado flayblac casero, yo me arme una con un núcleo de ferrita de un radio am primario alrededor de veinte vueltas de 24awg y secundario dos mil o mas vueltas de 40awg, con aislamiento entre capas, esta parte es muy importante , un buen aislante puede ser acetato de diapositivas o el plástico que se usa para laminar documentos, si no hay un buen aislamiento saltaran chispas internamente entre capas del secundario, otra opción es usar parafina como aislante


----------



## krisus

gracias por contestar, pero un par de preguntas:

el nucle, y primero enrollas 24 vueltas ¿24awg?? (que quiere decir?) y despues, encima aisladamente 2000 vueltas 40awg? ( que diametro ) 
 :! me llevo mas calambres de lo que aprendo :! jeje gracias de nuevo


----------



## phavlo

AWG es el diametro del alambre del cobre.
Tabla AWG:
http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=t...bnw=101&start=15&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:12,s:15


----------



## Donvittorio

buscate   informacion   sobre  transformadores de  pulsos, es  mas   en la pagina   ultravoltage   que es de donde  bajaste  uno de esos  videos  explican   step  by  step  como hacer  un   Hv pulse  transformer,  y  alli  hay  mucha  info


----------



## krisus

ajamm okei, muchas gracias a ambos por la info.
No habia visto estas paginas...  aunque e bobinado como 10 transformadores y no crean apenas 1 mm
 seguire  leyendo, aver que aprendo jeje
gracias


----------



## krisus

perdon.
Se puede sacar la bobina de un flyback de tv? o es practicamente imposible??..
La bobina no me funciono.. 1560 vueltas de hilo de cobre aislado 0.2 mm y 20 vueltas de hilo 0.5 , me creo una chispa de 2 mm o asi.. :! que no hace ni cosquillasss... uf ! -.-' 
algun consejo?
siento ser tan pesado, mencanta la electronica .. i ahora empiezo a entender algo,


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Ver el archivo adjunto 68109

yo presente este circuito y se simila al tuyo. Primero antes que nada no culpes directamente al trafo fijate si esta bien el circuito para que te podamos ayuda puedes dibujar un diagrama de lo que estas asiendo o una foto para ver si hiciste las cosas bien, La mayoria de la veces que un cirucito falla es por mal interoretar un diagrama


----------



## Donvittorio

Sstc tiene razón, amigo krisus de pronto la falla es en el circuito driver que tienes mas no en la bobina, detos modos la bobina puedes usar un flyback o usar una bobina de moto(la que va hacia la bujía), te digo denuevo echale una pasada al tema Flyback Casero


----------



## DavidFelipe

Debes comprobar el driver, primero que todo aun asi es raro ya que hasta el ne555 que es el driver de flyback mas basico, logra sacar 10kv a un flyback corriente, me inclino por la bobina, tal vez utilizaste el mismo calibre de cable en el primario que en secundario? el secundario que es donde entran los pulsos o la "oscilaciòn" debe ser de un calibre mucho mas grueso, y las vueltas es bueno calcularlas y no hacerlas al azar, por ejemplo puedes tomar un flyback y bobinarle un feedback en el nucleo de ferrita, luego pones a funcionar el driver, al hacer esto, vas variando el numero de vueltas hasta tener el maximo rendimiento "prueba y error" aunque el flyback tiene muchas vueltas puede servirte de guia


----------



## phavlo

> el secundario que es donde entran los pulsos o la "oscilaciòn" debe ser de un calibre mucho mas grueso


Ese es el primario, el secundario es de muchas mas vueltas (unas 1000 o mas) y de calibre mucho mas fino.


----------



## krisus

buah ! no consigo nada, fui a preguntar a un par de talleres pero no estan las cosas para dar " no tienen na" jaja .
;Mi circuito no es como ese, era el de una raqueta electrica matamoskas de esos, pero como no encuentro bobina...cai rendido.

ahora coji un flybak e hice un pequeño circuito 
de dos resistencias en serie a un transistor potente y al flyback y da mejor resultado

una pregunta... que creo importante:
con un transformador a 9 v 1.5 A . con este circuito, bueno crea un rayo de 6 cm mas o menos pero bastante potente i continuo, mi pregunta es si podria dañar a alguien.. para no gastar una broma .. que se salga de broma jeje..


----------



## Donvittorio

krisus dijo:


> buah ! no consigo nada, fui a preguntar a un par de talleres pero no estan las cosas para dar " no tienen na" jaja .
> ;Mi circuito no es como ese, era el de una raqueta electrica matamoskas de esos, pero como no encuentro bobina...cai rendido.
> 
> ahora coji un flybak e hice un pequeño circuito
> de dos resistencias en serie a un transistor potente y al flyback y da mejor resultado
> 
> una pregunta... que creo importante:
> con un transformador a 9 v 1.5 A . con este circuito, bueno crea un rayo de 6 cm mas o menos pero bastante potente i continuo, mi pregunta es si podria dañar a alguien.. para no gastar una broma .. que se salga de broma jeje..



intenta  con una bobina de alta de  moto puedes   hacer  pruebas  sin dañar a  nadie, consiguela  en algun desguaze, o  chatarreria, o  consiguete   la  de una estufa que  trae  encendido  por  chispa


----------



## Kmt5

krisus podrias poner el circuito con el que te salen rayos de 6cm?


----------



## jcg

buenas, alguien me puede colaborar, tengo una raqueta de estas y ya no genera la misma chispa que cuando nueva, como puedo recuperar esa potencia, solo es para seguir matando mosquitos gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ay que cambiar los capacitores ,en la mia raqueta se puso en corto un,lo cambie y luego se puso en corto otro capasitor 
asi que termine cambiándole todos 
PD:
  son los capasitores del triplicador, y no les puse del mismo valor,le fuy poniendo los que encontré ,creo que eran de 4,7nf,son los que están después del transformador y junto a los diodos



*los amarillos son originales de la raqueta,los rojos son los que les cambie *


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
Los condensadores de las raquetas, están fabricados tan justos en voltaje o incluso menores, que es facil que casquen rápido.
Yo he visto de 400v en raquetas que dan más de 600v.
Yo los he cambiado por otros de 1000v, cuando mueren los originales.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

asi es,los que traía originales eran de 400v y a raqueta da como 1200 volt


----------



## magoya

krisus dijo:


> hola, nose si es un poco tarde jeje queria preguntar si sabrian como hacer una bobina como esta :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDb5nKiXAT8
> o esta otra parecidas:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mHJRGZzBtA&feature=related
> estoi rompiendome la cabeza bobinando para nada.. jeje i no consigoo chispaa
> podrias decirme como hacer el primario i el secundario , vueltas i seccion de cable
> gracias de antemano




Con la bobina del primer VIDEO te puedo ayudar, ya q*UE* el video es mio, esa fuè la 1º bobina q*UE* me funcionò, estaba aislada con PARAFINA (muy mala aislaciòn *POR* cierto) pero para empezar fuè vàlida.
Entrè al foro *POR-*q*UE* vi mi video, voy a leer un poco a ver si puedo dar una mano con algo, esto de las STUN GUN`s es alg*O* sumamente sencillo y muy divertido.
SALUDOS A TODOS.


----------



## Donvittorio

magoya dijo:


> Con la bobina del primer VIDEO te puedo ayudar, ya q*UE* el video es mio, esa fuè la 1º bobina q*UE* me funcionò, estaba aislada con PARAFINA (muy mala aislaciòn *POR* cierto) pero para empezar fuè vàlida.
> Entrè al foro *POR-*q*UE* vi mi video, voy a leer un poco a ver si puedo dar una mano con algo, esto de las STUN GUN`s es alg*O* sumamente sencillo y muy divertido.
> SALUDOS A TODOS.



sr  magoya,  vi  que  has  hecho  muchos  avances  sobre  el  tema de  los  stunguns,  tanto que  te  he  visto por  otros  foros   como steel rats,  ultra voltage, etc,  sera que nos puedes   guiar  sobre la forma  mas facil   sobre el tema que nos compete,  para no dar  vueltas en circulos,  ademas de facilitarnos   el  esquema  mas  eficiente  y sencillo para  tal proposito


----------



## oiluj1998

Ver el archivo adjunto calculo trafo salida.rar
ai esta un exel q pe puede ayudar com el calculo de transformadores de salida

las celdas azules insertas los datos 
y en las amarillas de dise las espiras las dimencione del carete y otras cosas


----------



## PANHEAD13

Hola a todos y muchos saludos desde España (valencia) la ciudad de las fallas 

Bueno entrando en faena y dando por saludado a todos lo que pretendo hacer es.....

Necesito elevar el voltaje de mi li-po de 12v y 4,8a hasta unos 200vdc o 300vdc y 1amp la cuestion es que necesito lanzar pulsos entre 1 y 2 segundos aproximadamente a esos voltajes ya sea por condensadores, bobinas, etc se que es posible y "facil" pero mi mente por desgracia aun no da para tanto.

No importa lo complejo que sea el diseño copiar de un esquema y construir circuitos se me da bien 

Me he fijado en los esquemas de compañeros de este foro sobre construccion de un "taser" o "porra electrica" a pilas mi idea construir algo parecido pero mucho menos potente y con corriente continua necesito mandar señales por un cable fino a larga distancia y lo que pretendo es evitar la caida de tension por eso el tema de elevar los voltios.

Muchas gracias por leerme y por la futura ayuda


----------



## chclau

Busca fuentes de tipo flyback


----------



## PANHEAD13

Gracias por tu respuesta pero podrias ser mas concreto ?? esquemas imagenes? un saludo y gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## pipa09

Que tenes pensado hacer? Que utilidad le queres dar?


----------



## TESLAMH69

Puedes construir un inversor a 220 volts y alimentarlo con los 12 volts, despues rectificarlo y filtrarlo, con esto tendrás un voltaje de corriente diresta dentro de los valores que deseas. Otra opción un poco mas complicada es construir una fuente boost alimentada con 12 volts. Tambien puedes usar una fuente tipo fly back.


----------



## PANHEAD13

Hola a todos los compañeros perdon por la tardanza en contestar a ver la utilidad que se le va a dar como pregunta PIPA09 es la siguiente...

Como dije al prensentarme soy de valencia españa y aqui tenemos la tradicion de las fallas y las mascletas para quien tenga curiosidad de quien no lo conozca que ponga fallas en valencia en la web de  youtube la cuestion esque uso unos pequeños detondadores para encender los articulos pirotecnicos hasta dia de hoy lo hacia con un explosor que herede de 1940 el cual por medio de dinamo y condensador entrega la friolera de 1800v a la salida de conectores la cuestion es que es una reliquia de mi coleccion y no quiero seguir usandolo para tales fines por si sale perjudicado he probado conectando baterias a los pequeños detonadores y si salta la llamita que enciende el artefacto pirotecnico pero le cuesta mucho  mas trabajo y no mas alla de los 50m con cable de 2mm si lo pongo mas fino o mas distancia le cuesta mucho trabajo y en muchas ocasiones nisiquiera actua bueno despues de toda esta historia que os he contado mi problemas es que quiero hacer una "copia" pero electronica de mi explosor de manivela para dejar el original en su lugar que es la vitrina jejejejej 

por cierto antes de que lo pregunteis no se puede abrir por que el sellado es completamente hermetico sin ningun punto de apertura a si que no puedo abrir y copiar la tecnica interna ya lo habia pensado no hace falta que entregue los 1800v como el original con 300v creo que hay mas ke de sobra.
habria alguna posibilidad de hacerlo mediante bobina y carga de condensador? cargar el condensador con la bateria y luego darle al boton para que el condensador descargue sobre el cable de la linea que tengo pensado usar 0.25mm ya que al tener mayor  voltage podre volver a usarlo como con el explosor al cual podia meterle hasta 25 detonadores conectados en serie a 300m y la inflamacion era instantanea muchos saludos a todos y gracias por contestar y vuestra ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si conseguís un viejo teléfono a manivela ya tenés el magneto de 90 V , habría que agregarle algún transformador elevador o algún multiplicador de tensión con díodos y capacitores.

La mejor opción que se me ocurre , es un flash fotográfico , que carga un enorme capacitor a 300 V . . .


----------



## PANHEAD13

DOSMETROS gracias por tu aporte pero lo de conseguir un telefono de manivela aqui en españa creo que es mas cosa de coleccionista el tema es que quiero que funciones con bateria y lo de la camara tambien lo habia pensado pero es un circuito muy pequeño y creo que le faltara mucha potencia para tal menestes la cosa seria copiar dicho circuito pero con componentes mayores y recalcularlo todo para poder montar la bateria q*UE* dispongo que es de 12v y 4,8a necesitaria algun esquema para poder armar un prototipo y hacer pruebas muchas gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo hablaba de un flash profesional de los que utilizaban las maquinas de rollo , que ahora han quedado en desuso , ya que practicamente no son compatibles con las digitales.

Esos flashes almacenan cerca de 1.000 Joules  . . .


----------



## PANHEAD13

muy muy interesante DOSMETROS tu podrias recalcular dicho circuito para para poder poner una bat de 12v lipo?? podriamos hacer los calculos juntos y cuando tenga el proyecto terminado y funcionando te honajeare con las imagenes de la creacion jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS

Armate un ZVS , el transformador sería el de fuente de PC puesto al revés , fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-flyback-base-al-zvs-driver-51151/


----------



## PANHEAD13

Hola DOSMETROS acabo de exarle un ojo al enlace que me has mandado ok la idea esta clara pero veo que ahi no sacan mas de 20vdc yo estoy hablando de 300vdc mmmmm ya te dije que no entiendo mucho o casi nada de electronica pero si se copiar circuitos lo suyo seria un diagrama completo con todos los componentes y valores se que soy un poco cansino si lo se jejejej saludos y gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmm . . .  Si leyeras el post verias que la tensión de salida solo depende de la cantidad de espiras del secundario . . . 

En el mensaje anterior te dije de usar un transformador de fuente de PC con lo cual quedaba resuelto ese problema  . . . 

Hacete un dibujo con paint (con los nuevos datos) y nosotros te lo controlamos


----------



## PANHEAD13

ah ok perdon jejeje esque hoy ando bastante liado con faena en casa y lo he leido pero tampoco a fondo fondo  sorry sorry ok pues le exare un vistazo mas a fondo y en cuando pueda me lio con ello entonces la idea es el mismo sistema simplemente cambiando la cantidad de espiras del segundario no? ok muchas gracias DOSMETROS si te pasas por valencia tienes unas birras a mi costa saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , esa es la idea ! 

 Mejor pasaje y estadía y yo pago las birras


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches PANHEAD13

La solución para lo que pretendes quizás sea má facil de lo que parece.
En Carrefour y en muchas tiendas de "Todo a 100" venden unos artilugios que con 12VCC de entrada sacan 220VAC, los hay de varias potencias y los precios no son muy caros.
Con uno de esos y rectificando la tensión de salida puedes obtener 310VCC. que es la tensión que necesitas.
Piénsalo.

Pd. Con cierta asiduidad paso por Valencia, y aunque yo no bebo alcohol, podemos tomar unas  Birras la mía, eso si, sin alcohol 

Sal u2


----------



## PANHEAD13

hola andromeda gracias por tu respuesta si te refieres a un SAI ya tengo uno aqui q con 12v llego a 440v en alterna lo malo es que si le hago un cortocircuito a la salida salta a la minima es tan sensible que nisiquiera puede saltar una chispa al juntar los cables para hacer un corto si pudiera rectificar esos 440 a vdc si que saltara la proteccion seria perfecto gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## solaris8

y uno de estos
 se utilizan en aire acondicionado (los split), son para purificar el aire, de bacterias, no encuentro un modelo que llega a los 10000 volts,es masomenos del mismo tamaño pero este te da los 220....








http://es.aliexpress.com/item/air-purifier-parts-Anion-generator/519926405.html


----------



## TESLAMH69

Puedes utilizar una bobina de ignicion de automovil con un oscilador y un transistor. Pon en el buscador del foro "ignition coil driver" ahi encontraras un circuito que te puede generar los arcos de voltaje que requieres.


----------



## elcargolet

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en foros y con poca experiencia en electronica, DJMota has hecho muy buen trabajo y veo que tienes respuesta para todo y todos.
Les escribo des de Barcelona, he visto todos los posts sobre raquetas y como mas leo mas me enredo.
El tutorial de DjMota es facil y sencillo, explicado paso paso, con materiales faciles de encontrar, el unico problema es que empezando por la raqueta, resulta que hay diversidad de circuitos y si no coincide ya no puedo empezar el proyecto.
Por favor, puedes explicarme sea como sea la raqueta que partes debo utilizar y que partes debo desechar. Quiero decir que compònentes puedo aprovechar , incluso montarlos en una nueva placa y si dispopnes o puedes hacerme un esquema te lo agradecere. seguimos hablando.

PD: he conseguido una bobina de moto, pero segun un tutorial para comprobar que funciona veo que no da lecturas por lo que creo que no funcciona, sabes como comprobarla?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

para hacer una  *Porra Eléctrica casera (Stun Baton)* solo ne necesita elevar la tension y listo el metodo como los componentes pueden ser cualquieras. 

ah! perdon no era para mi



> DJMota has hecho muy buen trabajo y veo que tienes respuesta para todo y todos.


----------



## Melchor19

Hola, disculpen soy nuevo en el foro y ando interesado en hacer un transformador de ignicion para poder encender un horno de gas, el horno sirve para cocer el pan, espero que alguien me pueda proporcionar un circuito eficiente y economico debido que los transformadores que venden en mexico me cuestan unos 2000 pesos mexicanos serian unos 155,603 USD y son muy caros pero eficientes con este transformador puedo encender bien el horno ya que eh intentado utilizar uno de estufa pero la chispa no enciende la flama espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## M4O

hola, el proyecto esta muy bueno pero tengo problemas para conseguir el disparador de gas. Que ocurre si lo salteo?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

M4O dijo:


> hola, el proyecto esta muy bueno pero tengo problemas para conseguir el disparador de gas. Que ocurre si lo salteo?



dime cual es el proyecto que estas siguiendo ??? son muchos


----------



## DJMota

elcargolet dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en foros y con poca  experiencia en electronica, DJMota has hecho muy buen trabajo y veo que  tienes respuesta para todo y todos.
> Les escribo des de Barcelona, he visto todos los posts sobre raquetas y como mas leo mas me enredo.
> El tutorial de DjMota es facil y sencillo, explicado paso paso, con  materiales faciles de encontrar, el unico problema es que empezando por  la raqueta, resulta que hay diversidad de circuitos y si no coincide ya  no puedo empezar el proyecto.
> Por favor, puedes explicarme sea como sea la raqueta que partes debo  utilizar y que partes debo desechar. Quiero decir que compònentes puedo  aprovechar , incluso montarlos en una nueva placa y si dispopnes o  puedes hacerme un esquema te lo agradecere. seguimos hablando.
> 
> PD: he conseguido una bobina de moto, pero segun un tutorial para  comprobar que funciona veo que no da lecturas por lo que creo que no  funcciona, sabes como comprobarla?



Gracias.
Ya esta más atrás respondido. Hay un esquema donde se ve perfectamente. Después del transformador, solo diodo, condensador, disparador y bobina. Nada más.
La bobina simplemente se comprueba conectandola al circuito. Podría estar en corto o tener el aislamiento malo. Así que haciendola trabajar sabrás si va o no.



Melchor19 dijo:


> Hola, disculpen soy nuevo en el foro y ando  interesado en hacer un transformador de ignicion para poder encender un  horno de gas, el horno sirve para cocer el pan, espero que alguien me  pueda proporcionar un circuito eficiente y economico debido que los  transformadores que venden en mexico me cuestan unos 2000 pesos  mexicanos serian unos 155,603 USD y son muy caros pero eficientes con  este transformador puedo encender bien el horno ya que eh intentado  utilizar uno de estufa pero la chispa no enciende la flama espero que me  puedan ayudar



Si, te sirve perfectamente. De hecho yo lo he usado para encender una cocina y un calentador de gas.



SSTC dijo:


> dime cual es el proyecto que estas siguiendo ??? son muchos


¿Cuantos hay en este post?
Yo solo cuento uno.



M4O dijo:


> hola, el proyecto esta muy bueno pero tengo problemas  para conseguir el disparador de gas. Que ocurre si lo salteo?



También he explicado antes, que se puede hacer de una forma más simple. Simplemente dos chapitas una encima de la otra formando una X o enfrentando dos tornillos.
Pero el inconveniente (aparte de que se queman los contactos más rapidamente), es calcular bien el voltaje de disparo.
Pues 1mm equivale a 1000v (+o-). Así que facilmente te puedes cargar el condensador. Piensa que en cierya forma, el disparador actua como una especie de limitador de tensión y al entrar en conducción evita que la tensión siga subiendo.

No es por meter mal rollo pero me gustaría que el que realmente esté interesado, lea todo el post. Porque me estoy empezando a repetir mucho.
Me gustaría responder cosas que no se hallan respondido antes.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> ¿Cuantos hay en este post?
> Yo solo cuento uno.



buen punto NO lo note, *black list* :contrato:


----------



## DJMota

SSTC dijo:


> buen punto NO lo note, *black list* :contrato:


Hombre, me refería al que he puesto yo.
Al principal, por el que he abierto este post.
Sin ánimo de ofender, ¡buen rollo!


----------



## Drinker

Hola, antes que nada quería agradecer a DJMota la publicación de este proyecto, me parece realmente interesante y útil. Tenía algunas dudas sobre esta porra, a ver si me podéis echar una mano =P. Por ahora estoy analizando el circuito de mi raqueta, ideando como debe ser el circuito final e intentando predecir cuales serían los componentes ideales para mi caso.

Cabe decir que me he leído y releído el post de arriba abajo unas cuantas veces, espero y deseo que nadie tenga que repetir información ya dada, mis dudas no han sido respondidas todavía (o eso creo jeje), así que me tomo la libertad de plantearlas  Igual parecerá un poco tostón, pero la mayoría son de respuestas fácil, de sí o no. Espero que las dudas estén a la altura, vamos allá:

1.	(editado, me acabo de dar cuenta u.u) Sigo con la duda de donde ha puesto DJMota el diodo posterior al transformador =O (en la segunda imagen del primer post, no se ve ningún diodo no?)

2.	He leído por ahí que en caso de electrocución, el sistema nervioso no se “entera” (en cierto modo) para frecuencias superiores a 15/20 KHz, de modo que el único peligro restante es el calor disipado por el cuerpo (si no he entendido mal!). Por curiosidad, me preguntaba cual es la frecuencia resultante de estos arcos (para el descargador de 350V), si lo habéis medido, claro, y hasta qué punto sería peligroso. Si no, tampoco importa mucho. Lo que busco es reducir peligro, me gustaría trabajar por encima de esas frecuencias. Para ello, imagino que sería conveniente trabajar con descargadores de menor voltaje, a fin de reducir el tiempo entre descargas. También sería útil trabajar con un mayor voltaje de alimentación superior no? (Me refiero al resultante de las pilas)

3.	En los electrodos finales saltan los arcos constantemente, hasta que se suelta el botón. Me preguntaba si, después de soltar el botón, cabe la posibilidad de que los electrodos queden cargados, con un voltaje inferior al de ruptura del espacio del aire, pero suficiente como para dar un buen calambre a quien toque dichos electrodos.

4.	¿Qué ocurre si la distancia entre los electrodos es demasiado larga? Es decir, si el arco no es capaz de saltar. ¿Representaría algún problema para el circuito? (En mi caso, el primer transformador da hasta 600V en vacío)

5.	 La última va! En este mismo post, he leído que hay un cierto límite de potencia, a partir del cual el aparato se puede considerar arma. ¿Alguien sabe cuál es ese límite para España, o cual es la ley en que se define? Lo cierto es que lo buscado por todos lados, pero sin éxito 

Hasta aquí mis dudas jaja gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola Drinker, tus respuestas:

1-NO
2-SI
3-SI
4-SI
5-NO

Saludo


----------



## GERMAN VARGAS

DJMota dijo:


> Para que se cree un pulso entre los dos electrodos de un descargador de gas, ambos tienen que estar conectados a un conductor y a su correspondiente polo.
> Si uno de ellos esta conectado a otro elemento que cree más resistencia al paso de esa corriente  (el otro descargador de gas), entonces ese pulso se encontrará una barrera y a menos que tenga la tensión suficiente, este no saltará ni en el primero.
> No se si me explicado bien.
> No salta, a menos que el D.Gas esté conectado. Si añades otro D.Gas añades más resistencia. Por tanto necesitas más tensión, para hacer conductores esos gases y cerrar el circuito.
> Es lo mismo que usar diacs o sidac. Si los conectas en serie, vas sumando las tensiones de disparo de cada uno.
> Ejemplo:
> 2 Bobinas de Ignición con el primario en serie. Alimentadas con pulsos de 2160V, creados a partir de una serie de 9 Sidacs de 240V 1 A cada uno.
> http://tesladownunder.com/ignitioncoilsidac2.jpg
> Como veis alimentados por una fuente de media onda, formada por un transformador de microondas, un diodo de alta tensión y su correspondiente condensador.
> Vamos, una bestialidad.
> Saludos.



saludos de de colombia  amigo ncesito saber  como es el  circuito de diodos que tiene antes de llegar a las bobina de encendido si puedes te agradeceria el diagrama gracias
 ahh otra preguntita queria  saber si el flujo de la chispa es continuo  o solo son descargas intermitentes


----------



## DavidMJ

Hola a todos, indagando por la web he encontrado este circuito que es muy sencillo y economico, puede sernos muy util para la primera etapa elevadora de tensión de esta "stun Gun" asi evitamos comprarnos la raqueta electrica. lo he probado con los 2n2222A y llegaba a los 390v aprox, luego probe con dos D882 y superaba el KV a la salida del tranformador (mi bobinado secundario no tiene 450 espiras)

Salu2


----------



## Don Plaquetin

lo voy a chequear y te informo. Los diodos no los veo nada bien, pero vamos sa ver


----------



## DavidMJ

Para utilizar ese elevador en el proyecto supongo que sera mejor darle unas espiras mas al secundario y eliminar el sistema de diodos. Alimente el circuito con 5v en vez de 3 y  ahora solo me da 250V en la salida del trafo, habre dañado los transistores con esa pequeña variacion de tension?  

Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si dañás un transistor , no oscila y 0 Volt 

Seguramente hiciste percha (rompiste-quemaste-dañaste) un capacitor , fijate en la última gráfica con que tensiones trabajan :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

Saludos !


----------



## DavidMJ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si dañás un transistor , no oscila y 0 Volt
> 
> Seguramente hiciste percha (rompiste-quemaste-dañaste) un capacitor , fijate en la última gráfica con que tensiones trabajan :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/
> 
> Saludos !



Ya pense en ello, pero lo extraño es que a la salida del transformador no me da ni la mitad de la tensión que me daba antes, sin conectarlo al ese conjunto diodo-condensador.

Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son solo 2 transistores y dos resistencias , podrias rearmarlo todo de nuevo


----------



## DavidMJ

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son solo 2 transistores y dos resistencias , podrias rearmarlo todo de nuevo



Yaa jajajajajjaja pero es que me parecio muy extraño que pasara eso


----------



## DOSMETROS

Así te quitás la duda , es la unica forma


----------



## dockc

yo he echo el primer proyecto de djmota el de mi stun gun paso a paso utilizo descargador de gas de 350v condensador de 600v 470nf e probado con varios flybacks y solo me da una chispa de 1cm


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> yo he echo el primer proyecto de djmota el de mi stun gun paso a paso utilizo descargador de gas de 350v condensador de 600v 470nf e probado con varios flybacks y solo me da una chispa de 1cm



Hola

tienes alguna foto  y un flyback no se si es la mejor opción. Es mas, ¿Sabes si estaba bueno el flyback ante de usarlo?

saludos


----------



## dockc

aver si le saco fotos ya funciona echa arcos de 4 cm le puse dos descargadores de gas 350v en serie y cambie de pines lo que no entiendo es que pones la mano y no te hace nada solo te mueve un poco los musculos 



aqui estan las fotos

este es el flyback y el inversor

este el arco de 5 cm



aqui se ve mejor esque con luz no se aprecia apenas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

efectivamente la descarga es despresiable por eso el arco no es violento tiene que ser mas o menos asi tal arco que no es tanta alta tensión son apenas 10.000Volts


----------



## dockc

pero el mio es de 4 o 5cm y te hace cosquilllas sera porque no tiene casi amperaje no?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> pero el mio es de 4 o 5cm y te hace cosquilllas sera porque no tiene casi amperaje no?



Aja mas o menos, la alta frecuencia no es lo mismo que un arco DC  

Un arco DC patea con fuerza, mientras que una AC no provoca daños


----------



## DJMota

Eso demuestra, que no os habeis leido bien el texto que puse.
Claramente digo que es un juguete y que no provoca daño alguno. Solo sirve para dar sustos a los colegas, o como ignitor del gas por ejemplo.
Por cierto, lo que uso no es un flyback de TV, sino una bobina de moto.
Y no es necesario otro circuito para causar daño. Solo el mismo, pero con más potencia. Evidentemente habría que sobredimensionar todo, desde el transformador inversor, hasta la bobina de disparo. Claro que el el caso de un taser real, ya no servirían ni el transformador de una raqueta, ni la bobina de moto. Pero el circuito es el mismo.
Aunque tambien hay tasers que generan pulsos de corriente continua, los pulsos de alterna, de gran intensidad tambien hacen pupita.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos dejo aca una dirección de como armar un proyecto stun gun : http://danyk.cz/paral_en.html.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJMota

Daniel lopes, yo he utilizado los transformadores de pulso de flash que aparecen en ese proyecto y te puedo decir que solo notas un poco picor más. No te va a paralizar los músculos. Seguiría siendo un juguete.
Ese proyecto no se lo aconsejo a nadie. Demasiada ciruitería para poco resultado.
Y es cierto que la descarga de un condensador, hace más pupita que un pulso de una de estas bobinitas. Aunque si analizamos el porqué de la alta tensión en un taser, nos daremos cuenta que no es por que sí.
¿Como atraviesas la ropa de un atacante, con un condensador cargado a 600v o 1000v?
Resulta inutil si no se aplica directamente en la carne.
Además, si no separas el taser de la piel, no dejarás al condensador que se vuelva a cargar. A menos que pongas un spark gap o descargador, calculado al voltaje del mismo, en serie con uno de los electrodos.
Como ya he comentado antes, todo debe ser de mayor potencia. Si la bobina de disparo no lo es, se perderá potencia en ella y no será capaz de generar pulsos de suficiente intensidad para que hagan algo de daño.
La mayoría de flybacks suelen tener un secundario con un hilo muy fino y no suelen dar mucha corriente. Solo he visto algún modelo raro de blanco y negro con un hilo de mayor sección y con la ventaja que no llevan diodo.
Solo como prueba experimental, aconsejo utilizar una bobina de coche con mi circuito. No tiene tanta ganancia en tensión y las chispas serán más cortas. Pero por el contrario, como el hilo del secundario de de mayor sección, conseguireis más corriente.
Ahí sabreis lo que son pulsos en condiciones, si tocais los extremos con los dedos.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DJMota dijo:


> Daniel lopes, yo he utilizado los transformadores de pulso de flash que aparecen en ese proyecto y te puedo decir que solo notas un poco picor más. No te va a paralizar los músculos. Seguiría siendo un juguete.
> Ese proyecto no se lo aconsejo a nadie. Demasiada ciruitería para poco resultado.
> Y es cierto que la descarga de un condensador, hace más pupita que un pulso de una de estas bobinitas. Aunque si analizamos el porqué de la alta tensión en un taser, nos daremos cuenta que no es por que sí.
> ¿Como atraviesas la ropa de un atacante, con un condensador cargado a 600v o 1000v?
> Resulta inutil si no se aplica directamente en la carne.
> Además, si no separas el taser de la piel, no dejarás al condensador que se vuelva a cargar. A menos que pongas un spark gap o descargador, calculado al voltaje del mismo, en serie con uno de los electrodos.
> Como ya he comentado antes, todo debe ser de mayor potencia. Si la bobina de disparo no lo es, se perderá potencia en ella y no será capaz de generar pulsos de suficiente intensidad para que hagan algo de daño.
> La mayoría de flybacks suelen tener un secundario con un hilo muy fino y no suelen dar mucha corriente. Solo he visto algún modelo raro de blanco y negro con un hilo de mayor sección y con la ventaja que no llevan diodo.
> Solo como prueba experimental, aconsejo utilizar una bobina de coche con mi circuito. No tiene tanta ganancia en tensión y las chispas serán más cortas. Pero por el contrario, como el hilo del secundario de de mayor sección, conseguireis más corriente.
> Ahí sabreis lo que son pulsos en condiciones, si tocais los extremos con los dedos.
> Saludos.



Bueno , en realidad  solamente mencionei lo sitio arriba para puder ayudar mejor los               conpañeros con mas ideias sobre ese tema .
Mi playa es Radiofrequenzia , transmissores de FM , AM, TV , receptores y antenas. 
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dockc

*P*ues yo creo que es el flyback*,* porque con el antiguo largaba chispas de 10cm mas o menos con 1mm a modo de spark gap el condensador era de 1000v creo

*C*on que puedo sustituir el descargador de gas de 600v es que no los encuentro sin tener que pedirlos por internet


----------



## DJMota

Con un par de chapitas, enfrentadas en forma de X.
Pero te va a ser dificil de conseguir una tensión de descarga precisa, con este método,
Así a ojo: 1mm=1000v (más o menos).
Saludos.


----------



## dockc

Vale ahora el problema es que no me carga 2 condensadores de 600v 480nf en serie, este es el oscilador que yo uso pero sin los condensadores y diodos


----------



## DJMota

dockc dijo:


> Vale ahora el problema es que no me carga 2 condensadores de 600v 480nf en serie, este es el oscilador que yo uso pero sin los condensadores y diodos


Si has querido mostrar algo, no se ve nada.
Si pones dos descargadores de 350v en serie y no se disparan, o el inversor no llega esa tensión, o los condensadores, podrían estar mal. Tambien puedes utilizar dos condensadores de 400v en serie.
Saludos.


----------



## dockc

Es el flyback me da arcos de menos de 1cm y e probado con varios,lo de la suma de 700 ya lo se pero es que no se dispara ni a 700v y el oscilador pon electronic dazer en google y en la 4 imagen que te sale le das a visitar pagina y te sale es muy simple con 2 transistores uno npn y otro pnp


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
En su momento, armé ese circuito con un transformador reciclado de un TV viejo y tengo que decir que es muy modificable. Según que transformador uses, condensador, resistencias y transistores conseguirás más o menos voltaje. Como otros circuitos claro.
Es probable que el transformador que usas, no llegue a esa tensión.
¿Cual usas?
Podrías probar un "DOBLADOR DE ONDA COMPLETA":*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/
*Usa los mismos componentes, pero con esta configuración a ver que tal.
Saludos.


----------



## dockc

Pues el que yo uso es de 12+12 500ma,Entonces ya no haria falta poner un solo diodo para rectificar con el doblador de onda completa solo no?y de que capacidad y faradios son esos 2 condensadores del doblador de onda completa y la conexion la polaridad da igual no porque el condensador de 1000v no tiene polaridad


----------



## DJMota

Hola de nuevo.
Los diodos, los BA159 van bien. Los condensadores, es a gusto.
Cuanto mas grandes los pongas, mas potente será el pulso de descarga, pero tardará más en cargar y por tanto la frecuencia de los disparos será menor.
Yo lo que hago es ir probando. Busco el mínimo necesario para conseguir la máxima chispa.
Es decir, si por ejemplo pongo uno de 220nf, despues otro de 330nf y veo que no cambia el tamaño de la chispa, uso el de 220nF.
Si lo cambio por uno de 100nf y veo que disminuye, pues ya tengo el tamaño adecuado. El de 220nF.
Tambien veo si aunque la longitud no cambia, la chispa se hace más intensa, en ese caso hará más pupa, pero en mi caso (como es más un juguete), busco la longitud, no la intensidad de esa chispa.
Además en mi caso y con la bobina de moto que uso, tengo como limitación de intensidad el hecho que el hilo del secundario es muy fino. Así que es un desperdicio de energia poner de mas de 220nf, ya que no se nota, ni en intensidad, ni en longitud.
Pero claro la potencia de la chipa, depende de cada bobina.
Saludos.


----------



## dockc

Los condensadores me refiero a los del DOBLADOR DE ONDA COMPLETA, que son electroliticos no? y hacia donde van los polos positivos en el diagrama que me as enseñado


----------



## DJMota

No, son los mismos que usarias en una configuracion simple.
No son polarizados, da igual la posicion.
Saludos.


----------



## dockc

He puesto un flyback como inversor ,e usado diodos 1n4007 probado con el doblador de onda completa y se disparan los 2 descargadores de gas pero el flyback no da chispas largas, menos de 1cm y con muy poca intensidad con solo un descargador de 350v ya deberia echar chispas de 4cm


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
Primero decirte que los 1N4007 no son adecuados. Son diodos diseñados para  frecuencias de 50hz y 60hz y no para Khz. Con ellos, no aprovecharás toda la energia que te entregue el inversor. Aunque hay gente que esto no lo sabe y los pone en sus esquemas. Por eso te recomendé los BA159. Se usan en fuentes conmutadas.
Segundo, ¿sabes como funciona un doblador de tension?
Ten en cuenta que lo que hace es doblar la tension, pero reduce a la mitad la intensidad. Osea la capacidad total de los condensadores. Es decir, si tu pones dos de 220nF 400V, el resultado sera como si tuvieses uno de 110nF 800V. Asi que será un pulso de mayor tension, pero con la mitad de intensidad.
Si necesitas mantener la intensidad del pulso con un doblador de tension, deberas de poner condensadores del doble de la capacidad que tenias en una configuracion simple.
Porque si se reduce la longitud de la chispa, usando el doble de la tensión que usabas antes, es porque es flyback necesita mas intensidad en el pulso de entrada.
Saludos.


----------



## dockc

Si e estado probando con un flyback con 2 descargadores de 350v y daba chispas de 7 cm al final e roto el aislamiento estoy pensando en hacer un flyback con hilo de cobre y epoxi como aislante,¿no hay otro sustituto del epoxi? creo que vale caro


----------



## DJMota

Claro, por capas, debe de aislarse con papel o plastico, si no, saltaria la chispa enter los hilos.
En cuanto al tipo de material no recuerdo, creo que era papel de embalar de ese marrón, el que vi una vez usar. Y el plástico, creo que era el de forrar los libros.
Ya he encontrado el video, este es:




Este da muy buen resultado. Me parece un gran trabajo. Eso si, ármate de paciencia.
Suerte con el proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## alex888

Hola tengo hecho un pequeño inversor con un transistor tip31 y un trafo con tap central un pequeño oscilador pero no consigo cargar el condensador una vez lo intenté con esa configuracion y me funcionaba el condensador es de 400v y 470nf bien,el transformador lo perdi y ahora lo intentè con uno de 9+9v 500ma y no lo carga,el condensador no tiene polaridad es de poliester a la salida de 220v le tengo puesto un diodo 1n4007 para cargar el condensador,uso una pila de 9v para este oscilador,este es el circuito yo ya lo habia hecho una vez con un trafo y cargaba el condensador bien funcionaba como tu circuito


----------



## Don Plaquetin

parpadea el led ???


----------



## alex888

Ya està era el diodo poniendo 2 en serie ya me carga el condensador de 400v y asta de 1000v no se el por que gracias saludos


----------



## moncada

El led no es necesario. Debajo dejo una foto del chisme alimentado con una pila de 4,5v con un transistor, resistencia y trafo. La frecuencia de oscilación es de unos 200Hz y el consumo anda sobre 150mA. En el secundario de alta hay 180v AC. Con 6v de alimentación pasa de los 200.

Empleando un trafo de 6+6 ó 9+9 y 220v en el primario se conseguirán más voltios ya que aumenta la relación de transformación. En un oscilador tan simple, la frecuencia la determina las características del trafo. Interesa que este componente no sea muy grande para que no suba demasiado (al tener menor inductancia los devanados) y afecte al rendimiento porque los núcleos de chapa de hierro tienen un límite...

Saludos.

PD. Para conseguir 400v se puede reciclar el circuito de flash electrónico de una cámara de fotos desechable. Funcionan con una pila de 1,5v.


----------



## moncada

Foto del inversor usando componentes de un flash electrónico. 400v de continua a partir de una pila AA. Obsérvese el descomunal tamaño del transformador... Es importante usar un diodo de conmutación rápido para cargar el condensador.


----------



## alex888

De cuantos voltios es la pila amarilla de la primera foto,yo no me atrebo a medirlo con multimetro mi trafo es de 9+9 500ma y a la salida da mas de 1000v porque me carga un condensador de 1000v pero vamos 400v esta bien,puedes hacer un diagrama de como se hace con un trafo de camara de fotos un saludo


----------



## moncada

alex888 dijo:


> De cuantos voltios es la pila amarilla de la primera foto,yo no me atrebo a medirlo con multimetro mi trafo es de 9+9 500ma y a la salida da mas de 1000v porque me carga un condensador de 1000v pero vamos 400v esta bien,puedes hacer un diagrama de como se hace con un trafo de camara de fotos un saludo



La pila es de petaca, es decir de 4,5v (ya lo especifiqué). En cuanto al trafo del flash, hay varios tipos. En el momento de desmontarlo hay que fijarse en las conexiones y anotarlas para luego conectarlo igual.


----------



## alex888

El trafo del flash tiene 4 patas no?


----------



## moncada

El de la foto lleva 6 pines pero solamente 5 tienen conexión y todos ellos son necesarios para que funcione. Va con el mismo principio del que has hecho. También lo puedes construir reciclándolo de una pequeña fuente conmutada (reproductor DVD, CD, cargador...). Si los devanados van en secciones independientes, te deshaces del de menos espiras y ahí bobinas unas 15 vueltas de hilo 0,35mm con toma en la espira 5 aprox. Si van superpuestos, el apaño lógicamente solo se puede hacer si el devanado en cuestión va encima (exterior) porque no es plan deshacerlo de todo...


----------

